# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Oiseaux sauvages

## bouba92

Comme tous les ans, aux 1ers froids j ai installé une mangeoire pour les oiseaux...ça fait 10 jours, tout est intact! Je ne vois aucun oiseau picorer les pommes tombées des arbres...ça m inquiète. C'est pareil chez vous? Je suis en Eure et Loir

----------


## del28

eure et loire aussi, graines et boules à dispo depuis une huitaine.
le bec à oreille semble fonctionner, les niveaux baissent tranquilou

----------


## bouba92

ça me rassure, ils vont peut-être finir par venir? J'espère juste que tout ce que les agriculteurs balancent ds leurs champs ne les a pas achevé….

----------


## Liolia

Oui moi aussi ils ont mis du temps ( 17 ), mais là ça y est j'ai la cantine qui tourne à plein régime. Tiens d'ailleurs les autres années quand j'avais plus de boules de graisse je galerais à en trouver, car les canaillou du dupermarché étaient a la graisse de boeuf et cette année j'en ai trouvé des canaillou à la margarine, ils ont peut-être eu des plaintes qui sait... Entre deux commandes zooplus ça dépannera.

----------


## Kyt's

https://reseauinternational.net/des-...Ex0zbDAMgTl4nQ

----------


## Liolia

> ici en alsace il y a des jours où je ne vois pus le gazon tellement j'en ai qui se posent pour les pommes  
> 
> et d'autres où il n'y a personne


crâneuse!

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Chez nous aussi il y a plein d'oiseaux, (Occitanie), nous avons, mais rarement, des bouvreuils, et plus couramment des fauvettes, mésanges de toutes sortes, geais, tourterelles, roitelets... C'est ravissant !
Et, en semaine, je retourne à Toulouse pour mes études et la différence se fait sentir... C'est incroyable !

Ptite Chouette

----------


## Liolia

J'ai lu sur un site que les oiseaux apprécient qu'on leur accroche des pommes de terre cuites dans leur peau, quelqu'un a déjà testé?

----------


## phacélie

Je n'ai jamais essayé pour les oiseaux sauvages, mais ça me rappelle ma grand-mère qui me conseillait, quand j'ai adopté poules et canards la première fois, de leur faire une bouillie en hiver composée d'épluchures de pommes de terre et de son, et ils aimaient bien ça.

----------


## Liolia

je vais essayer on verra bien si ça a du succès

----------


## phacélie

Tu nous diras  ::

----------


## superdogs

Dans ma région 

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/clim...aux-1536230915

et ailleurs...

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1549170.html

en normandie aussi, et un peu partout..

----------


## phacélie

> J'ai lu sur un site que les oiseaux apprécient qu'on leur accroche des pommes de terre cuites dans leur peau, quelqu'un a déjà testé?


Au fait, ils disent quoi à propos de la durée pour les laisser à disposition?
Parce que pour nous , ça devient vite toxique quand la peau n'est plus intacte.




> Dans ma région 
> 
> https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/clim...aux-1536230915
> 
> et ailleurs...
> 
> https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1549170.html
> 
> en normandie aussi, et un peu partout..


Oui, un peu partout malheureusement, quand il n'y aura plus de moustiques ça va se tasser, mais il y a déjà énormément de départements où on a trouvé des oiseaux morts de ce virus, on voit l'évolution de la propagation sur les cartes là :
http://www.oncfs.gouv.fr/Reseau-SAGI...es-2018-ar1978

Kyt's, je n'arrive pas à accéder à ton article :/

----------


## Liolia

> Au fait, ils disent quoi à propos de la durée pour les laisser à disposition?
> Parce que pour nous , ça devient vite toxique quand la peau n'est plus intacte.



Justement ils disaient que les pommes de terre en robe des champs pouvaient rester longtemps a dispo grace a la peau^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De toute façon, je leur donne déjà des mélanges de graines, des boules de graisse, des graines de tournesol, du millet, et des vers de farine dont ils se font des ventrées royales, pas sûr qu'il leur faille des patates en accompagnement.

----------


## Kyt's

> Kyt's, je n'arrive pas à accéder à ton article :/








*Des centaines doiseaux morts lors dune expérimentation de la téléphonie mobile 5G*


[COLOR=#999999 !important]10001 vues08 novembre 2018 31 commentaires     DiversPetrus Lombard

Partager la publication "Des centaines doiseaux morts lors dune expérimentation de la téléphonie mobile 5G"

10701Total : 10701

À La Haye, il y a environ une semaine, de nombreux oiseaux morts sont spontanément tombés morts dans un parc. Vous nen avez probablement pas beaucoup entendu parler, car il semble que garder le silence était le plan depuis le début. Mais quand environ 150 autres oiseaux sont morts subitement, portant leur nombre à 297, certains ont commencé à y prêter attention.Et si vous regardez autour de ce parc, vous avez peut-être vu ce qui se trouve au coin du toit face à lendroit où ils sont morts : un nouveau mât de la 5G, ayant servi à faire un essai, en liaison avec la gare, pour voir si la portée était grande et si léquipement ne produisait aucun nuisance sur et autour de la station.Et la nuisance sest effectivement produite. Immédiatement après, des oiseaux sont tombés morts des arbres. Et les canards qui nageaient à proximité semblaient aussi réagir très étrangement ; ils plongeaient tous ensemble la tête sous leau pour échapper à la radiation tandis que dautres senvolant, atterrissaient dans la rue ou dans le canal.Encore une fois, près de la station Holland Spoor, presque au même moment où a été testé un mât émetteur de 5G, ces animaux sont morts.Sils ont tous une insuffisance cardiaque, avec le corps en bonne santé, aucun signe de virus, aucune infection bactérienne, un sang sain, aucun poison trouvé, etc., etc., la seule explication raisonnable est que cela vient des effets des nouvelles micro-ondes 5G sur le cur des oiseaux ! 
HNN, *Erin Elizabeth*https://www.healthnutnews.com/hundre...e-netherlands/traduction Petrus Lombard

[/COLOR]

----------


## del28

ici les boules de graisse sont totalement délaissées. c'est peut être encore un peu tot, ils n'ont pas encore besoin de trop de graisse peut être.
ça vient picorer une graine de tournesol parci parlà sous mes fenêtres, mais le repas préféré actuellement c'est le mélange de graines au milieu de la cour. le niveau descend à toute vitesse

----------


## Liolia

bah ici je dois avoir des goinfres parce que les boules de graisse font pas long feu.

----------


## del28

ici ils sont limitrophe ville (de province qd même. dreux c'est pas très grand)/campagne.
je pense qu'ils trouvent ce qu'il faut très largement encore en ce moment.
par contre, ils apprécieront mes boules de graisse qd ça commencera à être compliqué (et mon pot à plantes aquatiques. tiens je vais aller voir ou en est le niveau. même si on a au moins trois mini rivières dans le secteur. plus un étang à 10 km

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est sûr qu'en ville ils trouvent des dechets. Ici c'est le trou du cul du diable avec des champs à perte de vue, et en plus j'ai decouvert recemment que la charente maritime faisait partie des départements qui utilisent le plus de pesticides, alors je m'efforce de les bichonner en hiver. Ils sont bien mignons, même si vraiment je préfère mes hirondelles et j'ai hâte qu'elles reviennent, mais c'est surtout parce que je peux les observer bien plus facilement. Là les piafs au moindre mouvement de rideau, ils se barrent.

----------


## del28

je ne pensais pas forcément aux déchets. 
dans ma rue il y a plein de gens qui ont des poulettes dans leur jardin et des potagers avec des arbres et des buissons à fruits. de quoi gratouiller, trouver des graines et tout et tout

----------


## Liolia

> ma grande soeur fait ses boules elle même avec un melange de graines et de la margarine premier prix
> elle fait ca comme activité avec les enfants qu'elle garde, et apparemment elle a un monde pas possible dès qu'elle commence ! (elle habite la marne)


Tous les ans je me dis que je vais le faire, pi la flemme, j'en achète, c'est nul je sais la flemme...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La façon dont tu le décris, j'ai l'image de ta soeur dans sa cuisine faisant ses boules avec des enfants, et plein d'oiseaux qui déboulent pour l'encourager  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Justement ils disaient que les pommes de terre en robe des champs pouvaient rester longtemps a dispo grace a la peau^^


Ce qui me pose question, c'est que justement, quand elles sont entamées, il n'y a plus la peau :: 

Pffff Kyt's  j'aime que tu aies mis l'article, pas ce qu'il raconte, bien sûr.

Edit : https://www.20minutes.fr/planete/237...ssai-reseau-5g

----------


## Liolia

tu crois qu'ils commencent par manger toute la peau et ensuite la chair?

----------


## phacélie

Nan, mais comme ils picorent, ils vont finir par créer des manques, forcément.

----------


## del28

qu'est ce qu'on peut donner à des canards et des cygnes (à part le pain, que c'est pas bon pour eux si j'ai bien compris)

----------


## Kyt's

Un affichage quon devrait trouver près de *tous* les plans deau :

----------


## phacélie

http://www.slate.fr/story/99141/pain...ds-petits-pois

----------


## armandine

Chez moi, il y a un petit rouge gorge, trois mesanges (elles disparaissent aussi car il y a meme un an, j'en voyais au moins 6 et il y a plusieurs annees, elles etaient vraiment tout un grand groupe), et un petit groupe de moineaux. Je donne des graines depuis un petit moment, mais sur un des deux points de nourrissage, celui qui se trouve tout au dessus de la porte fenetre du balcon. Donc je peux les voir facilement et ils ont pris l'habitude de notre presence quand on sort dans le jardin ou qu'ils nous voient en observateur par la fenetre fermee. Comme nous sommes tres discrets, ils ont pris l'habitude de notre presence et sont moins farouches maintenant. C'est tres bizarre car les moneaux sont tres silencieux. Seules les mesanges emettent differents chants. On entend plus le petit moineau qui l'annee derniere piafait tout le temps tres tres fort et c'est triste. J'ai mis egalement une pomme sur un crochet mais cela semble ne pas avoir beaucoup de succes. Je cpte mettre demain des boules de graisse et des vers de farine seches pour le petit rouge gorge plus particulierement, mais tout le monde en profite largement naturellement. La mangeoire est vide pratiquement en 2 jours. J'ai achete des graines qui sont dites "pour mesanges bleues". Et je pense mettre en route le deuxieme point de nourrissage sur le devant de la maison, dans le grand bouleau.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

j'ai plein d'oiseaux que je croise et que je ne saurais identifier, des oiseaux environ la taille d'un merle, le ventre vert?

Je vois des grives, des merles, des rouges gorges, des mesanges charbonnieres et mesanges bleues

sans compter les moineaux

----------


## armandine

Ne serait ce pas un verdier, l'oiseau que tu n'arrive pas a identifier ?

----------


## del28

j'ai changé une des mangeoires de place, elle est juste devant ma fenêtre. c'est un bonheur de voir mes petits invités venir piocher dans les graines

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

> Ne serait ce pas un verdier, l'oiseau que tu n'arrive pas a identifier ?


écoute c'est fort possible !

----------


## dogeorge



----------


## Xaros_le_chat

J'ai cherché dans Google avant de dire que c'était fort possible  ; ) et oui ça doit être ça. Après je ne les ai vu qu'.une ou deux fois et pas de près. Mais la couleur m.avait marquée

----------


## phacélie

La taille des verdiers est beaucoup plus proche de celle des mésanges charbonnières que de celle des merles.

Pour celles (et ceux) qui y songent, pensez à installer des nichoirs qui serviront cet hiver d'abri pour le froid:
http://www.ornithomedia.com/pratique...pos=0&at_tot=1

----------


## del28

ça vous est déjà arrivé d'avoir les boules de graisse qui moisissent ?
ça ne m'est jamais arrivé en plus de 3 ans et mon porte boules de graisse est au même endroit depuis le départ. je me demande si c'est pas les boules en elles même le problème (auquel cas, je les balance et j'en rachète d'autres)

----------


## phacélie

Non, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, personnellement.
Je suppose que tu as nettoyé/désinfecté ton porte-boules ?

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

je viens de voir un picvert par la fenetre hihi, il etait bien dodu !

----------


## armandine

Le rechauffement eg dereglement climatique y est peut etre pour quelque chose en ce qui concerne la pourriture des boules....les bacteries proliferent plus et les champignons aussi. Moi, je changerais tout simplement les boules et ce n'est pas vraiment cher. Tu vera bien si le phenomene recommence

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

ou alord tu peux les faire toi même, ca ne prend que quelques minutes  ::

----------


## del28

> Non, ça ne m'est jamais arrivé, personnellement.
> Je suppose que tu as nettoyé/désinfecté ton porte-boules ?


oui il était propre quand je l'ai remis avec des boules il y a un mois. c'est des boules neuves, pas des boules de l'an dernier.
d'ailleurs j'étais perplexe parce qu'elle étaient à peine grignotées 
elles n'étaient pas moisies il y a 8 jours. 
je l'ai relavé ce matin et j'ai remis des boules de la même série. les oiseaux les ont déjà attaqué  :: 
si je vois qu'ils n'y touchent plus comme les dernières j'en achèterai d'autres.

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui, méfie-toi alors, il y a des toxines dans les moisissures.

----------


## del28

ah pardon armandine et xaros.
j'avais zappé vos messages.

je vire les boules tout de suite du coup et je vais aller acheter de quoi en faire moi même

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

margarine sans sel premier prix (ou vegetaline sans sel)

et un beau melange de graine, de la ficelle (fait des petits noeuds dessus, sinon les blocs tomberont ! petite astuce ^^) et des pots de yahourts vides, et elles se conservent nickel au congelateur

----------


## del28

ça y est, j'ai fabriqué mes boules à oiseaux; la prochaine fois j'utiliserai de la végétaline que je ferai fondre.
là j'ai malaxé la margarine et ça m'a détruit les mains. ils ont plutot intêret à aimer ma préparation les zoziaux  :: 
(je scurte le porte boules. ça va pas tarder à être l'heure du gouter, tout le monde va se pointer)

j'ai fait des boudins pour que ça rentre dans mon porte boules

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

mais tu pouvais faire fondre la margarine aussi  ::

----------


## del28

oui mais j'avais envie de pétrir  ::  (sisi c'est vrai. envie de pétrir, comme ça, d'un coup d'un seul)
 ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

::  bah te prive pas hein  ::

----------


## Steph93

Sympa les boules de graisse !

J'ai deux sortes d'oiseaux qui viennent. Les mésanges viennent par 4 ou 5. Et l'autre est toujours tout seul.

----------


## armandine

Il me semble que c'est un moineau. Mais generalement ils vivent en petit groupe.
Ils adorent aussi les vers de farine que je mets dans la mangeoire melanges aux autres graines et j'ai rajoute une petite mangeoire tout a cote remplie uniquement de vers de farine. J'ai egalement mis une pomme. Mais le fruit ne semble pas avoir beaucoup de succes.

----------


## monloulou

> Sympa les boules de graisse !
> 
> J'ai deux sortes d'oiseaux qui viennent. Les mésanges viennent par 4 ou 5. Et l'autre est toujours tout seul.


ça ressemble à madame pinson des arbres

----------


## del28

j'ai vu un seul petit oiseau sur mon porte boudins. il y est resté super longtemps à picorer un peu partout. recette validée :-)
ça ne m'étonne pas qu'il n'y ait pas foule parce que qd je met un truc nouveau, il leur faut qqes jours pour se décider à venir y taper

----------


## armandine

Pour identifier un oiseau, on peut se reperer a son chant. Il me semble que les pinsons ont un joli chant melodieux.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

ici j'ai les moineaux qui rentrent jusque dans le poulailler manger dans la gamelle des filles  :: 

et des nuées de mesanges bleues dans les arbres

----------


## Kyt's

https://www.nationalgeographic.fr/an...JFn4aSbA99ait0

----------


## Kyt's

https://www.facebook.com/julita.bouc...32192733497251

----------


## del28

après qqes jours d'observation mes boules à oiseaux maison ont beaucoup de succès.
dans la semaine j'ai surpris un rouge gorge dans la cabane a graines suspendue devant ma fenêtre. ce soir, il est allé se régaler sur les boules. un rouge gorge opportuniste  ::  jusqu'ici je n'ai pas mis de ptites graines par terre pour les mangeurs de par terre  ::

----------


## phacélie

Super  :: 

Ici, tout plein d'oiseaux affamés, les pauvres, quand on sait que les petits oiseaux comme les mésanges perdent 10% de leur poids la nuit avec le froid, on comprend qu'ils soient voraces et l'importance de les aider à accumuler les calories.

----------


## armandine

Je suis inquiete car je ne vois plus le petit Rouge Gorge que je voyais tous les jours depuis plusieurs mois. J'espere qu'il ne lui ai rien arrive. La petite troupe de moineaux est chaque jour la, se regalant des graines, de la pomme et des vers de farine et gazouillant a qui mieux mieux. J'ai vu 4 mesanges qui se frayaient des passages parmi tous les moineaux. 
Le deuxieme point de nourrissage dans le grand boulot a l'avant decla maison est moins frequente.  
Les moineaux, en fait, semblent beaucoup apprecier leur petit coin resto avec mangeoire balcon et plein de petites branches autour + un sapin en recul pour pouvoir se cacher et s'abriter de la pluie.

----------


## Torie

Un rossignol se met à chanter vers 3h du matin. Il a l'air plus inspiré la nuit parce que le jour c'est des cris plutôt stridents. Une fois j'ai même cru que cela provenait d'une alarme électronique. J'ai jamais réussi à le voir.

----------


## phacélie

Un rossignol, tu es sûre? Il devrait être en Afrique en ce moment, il me semble.

----------


## Torie

Quel autre oiseau chante à 3h du mat. ?
 J'ai écouté les sons sur le site http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/rossignol.philomele.html
ça ressemblent beaucoup  ::  Il est écrit pour la description " Du fait de leur régime insectivore, on compte parmi eux beaucoup de migrateurs "  ce qui signifierait que tous ne migrent pas.
Si tu arrives à reconnaître un oiseau par son chant, j'ai enregistré ses "cris stridents." C'est pas de bonne qualité ..... et en supposant que c'est le même que j'ai entendu la nuit.

----------


## armandine

Les merles aussi chantent tres tot le matin et leurs chants sont egalement melodieux et puissant

----------


## phacélie

Torie, ta description concerne la famille dont le rossignol fait partie, pas le rossignol lui-même. http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/muscicapides.html





> Totalement migratrice, lespèce hiverne en Afrique tropicale, entre le Sahara et lEquateur


 :: 
https://www.migraction.net/index.php?m_id=1517&bs=258



Dans cette famille des Muscicapidés, il y a le rouge-gorge par exemple qui  reste chez nous l'hiver.
D'ailleurs le rouge-gorge  peut chanter la nuit en hiver en ville à cause de l'éclairage, (tout comme les merles ainsi que tu le fais remarquer, armandine) c'est peut-être lui que tu entends ?

Quant aux cris stridents, tu es sûre que c'est du même oiseau qu'il s'agit ? Ça ne pourrait pas être une sittelle torchepot ?

----------


## Torie

On entend mieux vers la fin, enregistré le 4 janvier dernier :

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7061hb

Les merles, je n'en ai pas vu depuis très longtemps. Vous pouvez faire confiance à mes oreilles, c'est un petit oiseau. Pour le sittelle torchepot non ça ne correspond pas. Le rouge gorge a un chant plus "rond" et pas les cris stridents qu'on entend sur ma vidéo, ainsi que sur le site oiseaux.net les deux dernières bandes son.
Une autre idée ?

----------


## phacélie

Bah, je n'entends rien de clair, trop de bruit sur ton enregistrement...
Tu n'as pas enregistré celui que tu entends la nuit ?
Si ne n'est pas un rougegorge, la nuit c'est peut-être un troglodyte alors ?
C'est tout petit, mais ça envoie puissant, un troglodyte  ::

----------


## armandine

cela ne ressemble effectivement pas au chant du merle. Les mesanges ont quelques fois ce genre de sons, mais elles ont un large repertoire. De toute facon, les mesanges sont completement reconnaissable. J'ai vu un petit troglodyte chez moi plusieurs fois, rapide comme l'eclair et tpit mignon mais je ne connais pas son chant.

----------


## Torie

> C'est tout petit, mais ça envoie puissant, un troglodyte


 :: 

Je reste sur mon idée d'un rossignol, un qui aurait raté son avion  ::  :: 
Non pas d'enregistrement des chants la nuit. 
Un troglodyte  ::  snif j'en ai jamais vu.
Par contre les pies bavardes sont nombreuses, j'en ai vu 8 sur le même arbre, une réunion de famille sûrement; et les pigeons ramier aussi, une dizaine qui s'envolait dans la même direction.

----------


## phacélie

Une fauvette à tête noire ? ( Vraiment, je n'ai jamais entendu parler de rossignol restant chez nous en hiver, en revanche de fauvettes à tête noire qui changent leurs habitudes de migration, si   ::  )

----------


## Torie

Pour les "cris stridents" en journée, je crois avoir trouvé l'auteur, je le dis ou pas ?  :Cool: 

Les fauvettes à tête noire chantent la nuit ?  Il y a des similitudes au niveau chant.

----------


## phacélie

Ben oui, dis-le  :: 

Non, elles ne chantent normalement pas la nuit mais beaucoup d'oiseaux peuvent chanter la nuit quand il y a de l'éclairage.

Tiens, un article sur les oiseaux qui chantent l'hiver http://www.ornithomedia.com/pratique...ver-02357.html

----------


## Torie

Une mésange charbonnière ..... tu confirmes ?
L'enregistrement date de tout à l'heure 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x707v5e

----------


## monloulou

Le réveil du petit matin lorsque vous avez encore envie de dorrrrmirrrr pic pic pic pic, je propose mésange nonette 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=exJcweMiZNM

----------


## phacélie

Oui, je dirais mésange charbonnière.

----------


## phacélie

http://www.animaux-online.com/articl...s-oiseaux.html

----------


## Torie

> Le réveil du petit matin lorsque vous avez encore envie de dorrrrmirrrr pic pic pic pic, je propose mésange nonette 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=exJcweMiZNM


A 7h du matin je me suis réveillée au son de bip bip ... bip bip ... bip bip  et ce n'était pas mon réveil   :Big Grin: 

http://www.animaux-online.com/articl...s-oiseaux.html
Intéressant ! Maintenant faut que je réussisse à l'installer   ::

----------


## armandine

A la maison, le groupe de petits moineaux qui profite de la mangeoire du dessus de la porte fenetre avec plein de brindilles autour et ensuite un espace pour s'abriter me gratifie de supers concerts avec plein de joyeux gazouillis et la possibilite de les voir de tres pres et la sensation d'etre tout proche d'eux. Un bol d'eau est egalement a leur disposition et j'ai remarque qu'ils venaient toujours boire en groupe. C'est important aussi de leur mettre de l'eau. La pomme a egalement beaucoup de succes. Je passerais ma journee a regarder ces petits zozios si mignons vivre et communiquer entre eux. 
Les mesanges viennent aussi, mais elles sont beaucoup moins nombreuses. Quel merveilleux spectacle...que l'on pourrait ne plus voir d'ici quelques annees.

----------


## phacélie

Tu as bien de la chance, armandine, de voir encore des moineaux, et eux, que tu les aides à passer l'hiver.

*Trois quarts des moineaux de Paris ont disparu en seulement 15 ans ...*

----------


## armandine

Oui c'est magique. Maintenant quand on fait le ravitaillement (a peu pres tous les deux jours, mais il y a pas mal de gachis), on les voit se rapprocher de nous et on s'est a peine eloignes que tout le monde se precipite sur le nouvel arrivage.....Et puis au bout d'un moment, on les voit tranquillement installes dans ou proche du sapin touffu en train de faire leur toilette, d'etirer leurs ailes et de gazouiller a qui mieux mieux, d'autant plus quand un grand rayon de soleil les rechauffent. 
Et puis apres, c'est a nouveau petits repas.
J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'ils ne quittent pas cet endroit de toute la journee.
Il y a trois ans environ je n'en voyais plus....quelle tristesse...Et puis un groupe est revenu avec un petit moineau qui lancait des piaf piaf stridents et qui me permettait de savoir que c'etait toujours le meme petit moineau qui etait la. Mais cette annee, je n'ai pas eu la joie de l'entendre a nouveau. J'ai eu du chagrin. Et un autre groupe est arrive avec plus de zozios cette fois ci. 
Toutes ces vies si precieuses et qui vous donnent tant de joie en echange de quelques graines.....Je ne peux que leur dire un enorme merci a mon tour.
Mais c'est sur que dans mon petit jardin, je laisse pleins d'arbustes non tailles et pleins de gros lierres. Contrairement a la grande mode des jardins tout propounets, sans aucune branche qui depasse et sans que cela ne devienne trop haut....

----------


## armandine

Ce qui m'embete quand meme c'est tout le gachis des graines qui tombent par terre et que je dois jeter pratiquement tous les deux jours.
Je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour vous ?

Je vous ai mis diverses photos vous montrant a la fois l'ampleur du gachis et le type de mangeoire que j'utilise.
J'en ai profite pour vous montrer leur territoire avec toutes les branches du prunier pres de la mangeoire et le sapin touffu a l'arriere ou ils peuvent se refugier et s'abriter.





Un etourneau vient pratiquement tous les jours se joindre a eux, comme pour profiter de leur compagnie et engloutir quelques vers de farine.
Le ravitaillement a ete fait, donc plein de gazouillis malgre qu'il fasse tres froid pour eux malheureusement.

Bon, souci ....il n'y a plus qu'un seul etourneau mais plusieurs...qui mangent en quelques minutes tous les vers de farine et en plus ils se bagarrent. Ma petite troupe de moineaux me parait beaucoup plus nerveuse et mal a l'aise
J'ai l'impression que mon petit paradis pour moineaux et mesanges est en train d.'avpir des soucis....C'etait trop beau... Cela me rend triste car je ne vois pas ce que je vais pouvoir faire.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

et si tu collais une graaaaaaande coupelle/soucoupe (de pot de fleur grand diametre) sous ton mangeoir  ? comme ca il recuperer les graines, et plus de gachi

----------


## Jade01

Chez moi j'ai mis une mangeoire sur mon balcon, et une table de jardin en dessous. Quand la mangeoire est vide ils nettoient la table, et à ce moment là je remplis la mangeoire de nouveau. Non mais , c'est qui l'patron!  ::

----------


## bouba92

C ce que j ai fait aussi : j ai mis une vieille table de jardin sous la mangeoire, des tourterelles viennent manger ce qui tombe. J'ai rajouté de la margarine et des boules de graisse ( en enlevant le filet)

----------


## Torie

Une autre vision personnelle, les moineaux sèment et les étourneaux fertilisent.

----------


## phacélie

Ici, absolument tout est mangé, il y a du monde en haut et en bas pour ramasser ce que les premiers font tomber.

----------


## Torie

Si je mets à manger, les premiers à rappliquer sont les pigeons biset ensuite mes voisins à la porte  :: 
Il y a toujours une mésange charbonnière qui chante que je n'arrive pas à voir mais plein de pigeons ramier la preuve en image :
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x715xel

----------


## Jo_77

Auriez-vous une référence des graines que vous achetez ? (De préférence en ligne) Chez moi les mésanges ne mangent que les graines de tournesol et jettent le reste à terre (enfin, sur mon balcon et du coup ça part dans les fentes des caillebotis et... Ça pousse  ::  ). Les moineaux ne viennent pas et restent dans le jardin en bas malgré les mésanges qui viennent par dizaines.

La neige est arrivée et je m'inquiète, je ne les ai pas vues aujourd'hui mes petites mésanges... J'ai changé l'eau de la coupelle et remis des graines de tournesol et d'habitude elles viennent à peine 5-10 min après. J'ai regardé plusieurs fois dans l'aprem mais je n'en ai vu aucune...  ::

----------


## armandine

A la maison, c'est plus complique. Vu que c'est un jardin securise, les gros oiseaux comme les etourneaux, les merles, les tourterelles ne peuvent pas y entrer. C'est arrive une ou deux fois que des merles arrivent a y entrer...
mais ils ont froles la catastrophe en voyant les chats et en paniquant de ne pas pouvoir s'envoler. Les petits savent se faufiler par les trous du grillages....mais les habitues savent que le sol du jardin pour eux est une zone tres dangereuse qu'il vaut mieux eviter.
Si je vivais a la campagne, je pourrais inviter tout le monde en faisant plusieurs points fe nourrissage. Mais dans mon petit jardin de RP entoures de voisins plus branches piscines et barbecues qu'animaux et nature, mes possibilites sont reduites.

Xaros le chat, pas mal ton idee d'un grand dessous de plante a coller sous la mangeoire, mais le hic, c'est que cela ne sera pas abrite par le toit de la mangeoire et donc cela va se remplir d'eau a la moindre averse.....a moins peut etre d'y faire plein de trous....

Jo 77 - J'achete plusieurs sortes de graines. L'annee derniere j'avais trouve chez Truf des graines belges que les moineaux et les mesanges aimaient beaucoup. Mais pas trouve cette annee. Donc toujours chez Truff, j'ai trouve un sac marque"melange pour mesanges bleues et pour autres oiseaux sauvages de chez Gardman (et tu peux acheter chez Truff en ligne). 
Aussi non les graines Versale Laga, menu nature "4 seasons blend" ou speciales "grand froid".
Il vaut mieux ne pas prendre des sacs de graines bourres de grains de ble entier. C'est fait pour remplir mais cela n'interesse pas les petits oiseaux. 
Et les mesanges aiment beaucoup aussi les vers de farine seches.

----------


## Jade01

perso je mets des graines de tournesol, des graines de tournesol sans la peau et concassées, et un mélange pour oiseaux de dehors, pour que chaque espèce y trouve son bonheur

----------


## phacélie

Elles sont revenues, les petites mésanges, Jo_77 ?
Il se peut qu'elles soient nourries ailleurs et limitent leurs déplacements pour économiser leur énergie.

Tu pourrais peut-être bricoler un grand plateau dans ce genre, amandine, avec le fond en toile métallique inoxydable https://www.vivara.fr/plateau-suspendu.html

----------


## Jo_77

Au compte goutte... J'espère qu'il ne leur est rien arrivé et qu'elles ont trouvé un autre coin. 

Merci pour les références, j'essaierai de dénicher ça parce que oui bien souvent c'est plein de blé et ils en veulent pas.

----------


## domi

au drive de leclerc on trouve des sacs de tournesol noir c'est ce qu'ils préfèrent tous ; par contre beaucoup de gaspillage aussi et jardin sécurisé avec chats ... donc c'est pas top pour ceux qui ramassent au sol ; heureusement c'est dégagé  ;

----------


## del28

Chez leclerc en ce moment (vu ds 3 magasins différents) ils vendent des mangeoires petite maison en bois très sympas avec un rebord, du coup pas ou peu de graines qui finissent par terre. moins de 6 euros.

la photo est pas terrible de nuit : la mienne achetée l'an dernier (cette année, le toit est ''blond'')

----------


## phacélie

7ième Comptage national des oiseaux des jardins les 26 et 27 janvier 2019

----------


## armandine

Pas mal la petite maison en bois del28 et le prix est vraiment sympathique. J'ai un magasin pres de chez moi et je vais y aller jeter un oeil. 
Merci pour ton lien phacelie, mais le souci c'est qu'il est sans toit.

----------


## phacélie

C' était dans idée de mettre un deuxième étage qui récupère le gaspillage de ta mangeoire et ce n'est pas un souci pour les graines en tous cas : c'est une sorte de grille qui laisse donc passer l'eau en fait, la toile inox.

----------


## Torie

Un petit oiseau est sorti d'un buisson pour disparaître dans un autre. On aurait dit une petite boule brune avec des ailes miniscules. Peut-être un troglodyte mignon ou un accenteur mouchet  :: 

 

Je dirais plutôt un troglodyte mignon à cause de la forme de la tête et de sa taille.

----------


## phacélie

Certainement un troglodyte, oui, pour ma part je n'ai jamais vu un accenteur mouchet se tenir en boule comme celui dont tu as mis la photo, je les vois comme ça 

Ce qui est spécifique au troglodyte mignon, je trouve, hormis sa petite taille, c'est la façon dont se tient sa queue, orientée vers le haut, c'est ce qui donne une impression générale de petite boule à son corps

----------


## Torie

La photo de l'accenteur mouchet c'était surtout pour la forme des ailes que je l'ai mise. D'ailleurs on ne voit pas très bien. 
Je me suis basée sur la forme des ailes du troglodyte mignon pour l'identifier, un vol battu direct d'un point à l'autre. Je l'ai toujours vu en vol. On dirait, comment on dit ..... qu'il a les ailes en une seule partie. Je trouve pas les termes  :: 

Je cherche un site où on décrit les oiseaux les ailes dépliées et leur vol en plein ciel.
Il y a un oiseau que je n'arrive pas à identifier.

----------


## phacélie

On dirait qu'il n'a pas de poignet ?  :Big Grin: 
Je ne connais pas de site comme tu cherches, il te faudrait un guide du naturaliste (livre), comme le guide des oiseaux d'Europe de Peterson ou le guide ornitho de Mullarney de chez Delachaux et Niestlé (ceux-là, je les ai) ou peut-être mieux pour ce que tu cherches (mais je ne le connais pas) oiseaux d'Europe, les reconnaître par leurs silhouettes et leurs voix de Lars Gejl, chez le même éditeur.

----------


## Torie

Merci phacélie pour les références bibliographiques.  :Smile: 

Les ailes du troglodyte mignon ressemblent aux nageoires pectoraux de ce poisson 



On dirait qu'il n'a pas d'humérus ni de ulna/radius, juste des phalanges.



Il ne doit pas pouvoir faire de vol plané avec ces ailes, ou peu.

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  :: 
Ah, c'est sûr que ce n'est pas un planeur, en même temps, ses ailes sont à sa mesure et puis pour voler comme il le fait sur de courtes distances et se faufiler dans les buissons, il n'en a pas besoin, ce ptit mignon.

----------


## Torie

L' ancêtre du p'tit mignon  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

C'est sur qu'il est tres tres vif et furtif. J'ai la chance de voir parfois ce magnifique petit oiseau sur une palissade quand il se pose. Mais je ne peux pas l'admirer longtemps car en quelques secondes il a deja disparu dans des branches touffues. C'est vraiment un petit oiseau adorable. Et dans mon petit groupe de moineaux, j'en ai un particulier car on le dirait issu d'un croisement entre un moineau et un troglodyte mignon. Il est particulierement attire par le sol et et d'un magnifique brun chocolat.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne vois pas du tout de quel oiseau tu parles, armandine...  :: 
Il a le corps tout entier uniformément brun chocolat ?

----------


## armandine

Oui, avec une petite queue un peu relevee mais juste un tout petit peu, pas comme un troglodyte et plus qu'un moineau. Je pense que c'est un moineau mais c'est vrai qu'il a une caracteristique particuliere. Je ne peux pas mettre une photo car trop insaisissable.

----------


## Torie

Le printemps s'approche à grands pas, tous les oiseaux s'activent.
 Un couple de pies  " tricotent " un nid vers le haut d'un arbre. Un pigeon ramier est passé en plein vol avec une tige dans le bec. Plus haut dans le ciel c'est un pigeon biset qui avait quelque chose dans le bec. Les plus petits chantent de tous les côtés. J'ai enfin vu les mésanges charbonnières, elles essayaient d'arracher des petites branches dans un arbre. Elles se déplacent toujours en petit groupe ? 
J'ai entendu de nouveaux chants d'oiseaux mais je n'arrive pas à les reconnaitre.

----------


## armandine

Oui les mesanges charbonnieres vivent en petit groupe et ces quelques semaines il me semble qu'elles sont un petit peu plus nombreuses (de 3 a 6....ce qui n'est malheureusement pas beaucoup quand meme).
Pour la construction des nids, je me dis que c'est tot...mais c'est vrai qu'il fait tellement chaud pour la saison.
Est ce que l'on doit deja mettre des poils de chats ou de chien a disposition pour les nids ?
Je vois bien qu'il y a plus de bagarres chez mon petit groupe de moineau...mais nous ne sommes qu'en fevrier...

----------


## Torie

Elles étaient loin les mésanges quand je les ai vu, elles cherchaient peut-être autres choses dans les arbres ... des insectes ??

----------


## armandine

Je viens de revoir un MERLE....un beau merle au bec jaune qui picorait la mousse sur un toit. J'avais tellement de chagrin de ne plus en voir et cela fait deja un bon moment. Il faudrait qu'il y ait un couple.....et que les oisillons survivent a cette planete en surchauffe...
Un etourneau qui est tout le temps avec le groupe de petits moineaux profite a tout moment de la pomme installee sur le balcon. Mais je n'y ai jamais vu ce merle.
Il est vraiment bizarre cet etourneau car on a vraiment l'impression que sa famille ce sont les moineaux. Il reste tout le temps avec eux et apparait avec eux egalement et cela depuis des mois. Il n'est pas farouche du tout et se gave aussi des vers de farine....ce qui limite malheureusement la ration pour les mesanges....
En tous les cas j'ai pu constater aussi que le groupe de moineaux comptait beaucoup plus de "membres". Je dirais dans les 50.....mais pas facile de compter.
Et je peux vous dire que c'est un gazzzouilllis general qui fait drolement plaisir aux oreilles.

----------


## Jo_77

Les vers de farine vous les donnez vivants ou séchés ? Je n'en ai jamais donné, c'est peut être mieux pour eux avec l'arrivée du printemps et donc une nourriture plus riche en insectes ?

Je suis contente mes petites mésanges sont de retour, les moineaux se chamaillent beaucoup dans le jardin en bas (ils ne viennent jamais jusqu'à mon balcon), et les merles aussi sont revenus, leurs jolis chants me manquaient. Je n'ai pas revu de rouge-gorge par contre.

----------


## armandine

Je les achetes seches en hypermarche. En principe ce sont des sources de proteines. Je leur en ai donne depuis le debut du nourrissage, ce qui a du attirer l'etourneau d'ailleurs. Les mesanges les adorent.
C'est super d'avoir de nombreux merles. Par chez moi, ils disparaissent et c'est vraiment triste de ne plus entendre son magnifique chant. Et la disparition de cet emblematique oiseau de nos jardins fait bien apparaitre la triste realite de la disparition de toutes les especes animales.

----------


## del28

mais y a eu une épidémie chez les merles il me semble l'an dernier. non ? (me souviens plus de ce que c'était comme maladie)
enfin ici l'année dernière on en avait partout et cette année, pas un seul en train de picorer là ou j'avais l'habitude de les voir qd je rentrais du boulot et pas un seul merle dans mon jardinet non plus.

je suis contente, je vais récupérer les jumelles de mon grand père (enfin si ma sœur arrive à les retrouver …)
je vais pouvoir observer mes ptits picoreurs et savoir qui ils sont avec plus de précision.

----------


## Jo_77

Ah ben chez moi c'était la colonie tout le printemps ! Là il y en a 5-6 à la fois pour picorer les vers dans la pelouse les lendemains de pluie. J'ai aussi des corvidés parfois très bavards cette année mais je les vois de moins en moins.

Merci, si les vers séchés leur conviennent alors je vais voir pour leur en ajouter ! J'adore les mésanges je n'en avais jamais eu autant où que j'habite je les trouve adorables, autant les bleues que les charbonnières.  :Smile:

----------


## armandine

Oui, il y a eu un virus mortel qui a decime les merles. Mais chez moi, ce que j'ai pu observer c'est leur totale disparition des la canicule de l'ete. En juin je les voyais encore faire un magnifique ballet pour attraper les baies noires du gros lierre......et puis.....plus aucun merle ni aucun de leurs chants aux alentours.

----------


## Torie

Je suis quasi sûre d'avoir vu un pivert. Plusieurs fois j'ai entendu des cris que je prenais pour ceux d'une perruche à collier. Ya une ressemblance entre les deux.
Un pinson des arbres a rejoint le groupe des chanteurs comme la mésange charbonnière que j'entends souvent.
Le plus étrange c'était la nuit dernière vers 2h30 du matin ..... un chant d'oiseau. J'ai fini par me lever et rallumer la tablette pour enregistrer

https://dai.ly/x73755b

Qu'est-ce qu'ils raccontent ?

----------


## armandine

Pour moi, c'est le chant de mesanges mais je pensais qu'elles dormaient la nuit. La, on dirait qu'elles chantent un chant printanier comme en plein jour.

----------


## Jo_77

En effet on dirait des charbonnières. Habites-tu en ville ? Parfois les oiseaux sont "déréglés" par la lumière (lampadaires) ou le bruit (circulation) en milieu urbain. Je me souviens avoir lu un article sur l'avancée de la période de reproduction de certains oiseaux de nos jardins à cause de l'éclairage nocturne, ou de dérèglement hormonal faisant chanter les mâles même la nuit (mais ce n'était pas les mésanges).

C'est moche mais ça arrive. Dans mon ancien logement c'était les abeilles qui étaient déphasées ou intoxiquées je ne sais pas, mais j'avais quelques unes qui venaient en pleine nuit (et en plus j'en ai la phobie, je vous raconte pas les réveils en catastrophe  ::  )

----------


## phacélie

Oui, je pense aussi que c'est l'éclairage nocturne, entre ça et la chaleur anormale de ces derniers jours, elles doivent être complètement décalées.

----------


## Torie

En effet ç'est des mésanges charbonnières.
Oui, j'habite en ville un peu à l'écart des rues passantes. Ya une ambiance de parc avec tous les arbres plantés au milieu des immeubles. L'éclairage des lampadaires peut en effet les gêner mais il y a peu de voitures.
Est-ce qu'elles font ça toutes les nuits ?  :: 
On entend un autre oiseau vers la 30 ième seconde, brièvement. C'est qui ? Un prédateur ? Une chouette peut-être ?

----------


## phacélie

Je ne sais pas te dire si elles font ça toutes les nuits, il n'y a guère que toi qui pourrait nous le dire  :: 
Je ne sais pas non plus ce que c'est vers la 30ème seconde, c'est difficile ( pour moi) d'identifier un chant d'oiseau, surtout si court.
Il y a des choucas dans le coin ?

----------


## del28

j'ai récupéré une paire de jumelles. c'est génial, enfin je vois mes ptits invités de près de mon canapé  :: 
là je ne vais pas voir grand monde, y a un vent terrible, ils aiment pas venir manger qd y a du vent.
m'enfin j'ai qd même pu observer une mésange bleu prête à braver les éléments pour un casse croute
j'ai vu la chipie attraper une ptite graine qui ne lui plaisait pas. pfluit elle l'a craché plus loin  ::

----------


## Torie

Pour les choucas, ni entendu ni vu ; mais en effet ça ressemble beaucoup.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai assisté à une scène que je vous laisse découvrir en images.
L' essentiel se passe au niveau du cercle rouge et écoutez bien.



https://dai.ly/x73k3jb

https://dai.ly/x73k3qy

----------


## armandine

Ce qui me fait bizarre, c'est cet etourneau qui passe toute sa journee dans les branches du prunier et sur le balcon a picorer goulument la grosse pomme. Il arrive avec la petite troupe de moineaux, sautille avec eux sur les brindilles, suit leurs moindres mouvements et deplacements et disparait le soir avec eux. Il n'a pas peur de nous et reste tranquillement sur la rambarde en bois du balcon lorsque l'on sort par la porte fenetre. Je n'ai jamais vu cela.

----------


## Torie

Peut-être un étourneau qui a été élevé par des moineaux. Il doit se prendre pour l'un d'entre eux maintenant.
Est-ce que tu as la possibilité de les filmer ?

----------


## armandine

j'ai essaye mais cela ne donne rien d'interessant.
Et pour la premiere fois depuis des mois et des mois, j'ai entendu le chant d'un merle repondant a un autre. Quelle emotion. Je croyais ne plus jamais en voir, ni entendre.

----------


## Torie

> Et pour la premiere fois depuis des mois et des mois, j'ai entendu le chant d'un merle repondant a un autre. Quelle emotion. Je croyais ne plus jamais en voir, ni entendre.


 :Smile:

----------


## Steph93

Ce matin, nous avons vu dans le jardin deux nouveaux oiseaux que je n'arrive pas à identifier. Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à trouver ?
Ton grisâtre, plumage tacheté blanc, assez rondouillard et gros bec. Ils étaient au sol.
Je pensais à des grives, mais le bec ne ressemble pas.
J'ai voulu prendre une photo, mais évidement j'ai raté la photo.  :: 
J'espère qu'ils reviendront.

----------


## monloulou

étourneaux ?

----------


## Steph93

Le bec ne ressemble pas non plus. C'est bizarre.
Je regarderai si la photo donne un petit quelque chose ce soir.
Merci.

----------


## phacélie

Ton étourneau, armandine, a peut-être été élevé par un humain ?

Parfois on a l'impression qu'un oiseau a un gros bec parce qu'il a quelque-chose dedans aussi.
Tu nous montres ta photo, Steph?

----------


## armandine

Oui cela pourrait etre une explication. Et avec mon petit groupe de mpineaux qui ne craignent pas notre discrete presence, il a pu a la fois vivre dans un groupe et etre aupres d'humains qui assurent sa subsistance et apprecient sa compagnie ainsi que celle de ses potes.
En tous les cas, je pense que "mes petits moineaux" sont bien dodus. Is reperent tout de suite quand je fais le nouveau ravitaillement...alors que j'avais l'impression qu'ils ne se trouvaient plus dans les parages.....et puis tout le monde apparait pour la degustation des cacahuettes, vers de farine, nouvelles graines et pomme toute fraiche.

----------


## phacélie

Ici, je n'ai pas de moineaux malheureusement mais les mésanges jouent le même rôle, elles surgissent de nulle part quand je fais le ravitaillement et les autres espèces les suivent de près.

----------


## Steph93

Malheureusement la photo ne donne strictement rien du tout !
Par contre, ce matin, j'ai vu un merle noir. Donc je me demande si nous n'avions pas vu des dames merle noir ?
Je vais guetter ce week-end.

----------


## phacélie

Il n'y a pas de mouchetures blanches dans le plumage des merlettes, c'est plutôt des mouchetures marron foncé sur fond brun plus clair  ::

----------


## Liolia

Coucou si quelqu'un sait qui sont ces oiseaux ( a part les hirondelles je ne connais pas les oiseaux ), c'est très difficile de les photographier ils n'aiment pas du tout


Le premier il ne cesse de bavarder en claquant du bec

----------


## armandine

On dirait des moineaux pour les deuxièmes.
Et peut être un etourneau pour le premier en référence à son bec effile mais est ce que son plumage est mouche ?

----------


## Liolia

il est bien trop haut pour que je vois son plumage malheureusement

----------


## monloulou

Comme armandine étourneau en 1 et pinson en 2 ?

----------


## phacélie

Je dirais 1 et 2 étourneaux; 3,6,7 et 8 moineau mâle; 4 et 5 moineau femelle.

Écoute-les sur youtube ou sur oiseau.net pour en être sûre.

----------


## armandine

Les moineaux sont particulièrement reconnaissables en cette période de saison des amours. Ils lancent de grands *plats piafs* et se chamaillent beaucoup et en se poursuivant pour essayer d'attraper une partie du corps des rivaux par le bec. Les attaques sont faites dans un brouhaha de petits cris aigus.
Quant aux étourneaux ils lancent de grands cris aigus en ^une seule note^, un peu comme le jet de vapeur d'une cocotte minute.
Par contre je ne savait pas que l'on pouvait reconnaître les mâles et les femelles chez les moineaux. Je vais encore regarder mon petit groupe de moineaux avec encore plus d'attention. Merci phacelie.

----------


## Liolia

oui ça doit être des moineaux car ils ne cessent de se chahuter dans le lila. Pour le gros je ne sais pas, il fait une sorte de danse ou il agite ses ailes et fait claquer son bec très fort

----------


## del28

j'ai vu un nouveau tout ptit oiseau devant ma fenêtre et je ne trouve pas ce que c'est. tout petit bec,
tête grise foncé noire un peu ébouriffée, corps plutôt foncé gris/brun et quand il a déployé ses ailes, il y avait des plumes rouges striées et du blanc aussi  :: 
(je suis nulle en description  ::  )

----------


## Liolia

> Quant aux étourneaux ils lancent de grands cris aigus en ^une seule note^, un peu comme le jet de vapeur d'une cocotte minute.
> Par contre je ne savait pas que l'on pouvait reconnaître les mâles et les femelles chez les moineaux. Je vais encore regarder mon petit groupe de moineaux avec encore plus d'attention. Merci phacelie.


je viens de le voir sur son lampadaire, il lançait des cris aigüs comme tu décris, c'est en fin d'aprem qu'il fait sa danse en deployant ses ailes et ponctue ses cris de claquements de bec très sonores, c'est je pense une danse de séduction.

----------


## monloulou

> j'ai vu un nouveau tout ptit oiseau devant ma fenêtre et je ne trouve pas ce que c'est. tout petit bec,
> tête grise foncé noire un peu ébouriffée, corps plutôt foncé gris/brun et quand il a déployé ses ailes, il y avait des plumes rouges striées et du blanc aussi 
> (je suis nulle en description  )


un rougequeue ?

----------


## Torie

Moineaux domestiques   


Etourneau en vol   
Ça correspond à ta photo Liolia

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui, c'est le même!

----------


## Steph93

Del, un genre de fauvette ?

Un nouveau venu vient vadrouiller en bas des haies.
Accenteur mouchet ?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, accenteur mouchet, Steph.

Je ne vois pas du tout de quel oiseau tu parles, en revanche, del.

----------


## armandine

Je ne connais pas non plus l'oiseau dont tu parles Del (Mais je ne suis pas une référence en la matiere).
Liolia tu as de la chance d' avoir des moineaux. Ce sont des oiseaux qui sont en voie de disparition (Mais pratiquement tous les oiseaux sont en voie de disparition.....).
Ma petite troupe de moineaux s'agite beaucoup également. J'espère qu'il y aura assez d'insectes pour nourrir leurs oreillons.
Steph93, il est magnifique ton nouveau venu. Je n'ai jamais vu un tel oiseau. On dirait un croisement entre un corbeau, un etourneau et un pigeon.

----------


## Steph93

Armandine, il est difficile à voir en fait.
Son plumage le camoufle vraiment bien au sol.
J'avais déjà vu un truc filer vite fait au même endroit, mais il n'y a qu'aujourd'hui que j'ai pu réellement le voir. Il vient chercher les miettes laissées tomber au sol par les mésanges. D'ailleurs depuis que les mésanges viennent manger à cet endroit, le rouge gorge ne vient plus. C'est dommage.

----------


## phacélie

Il est plus petit qu'un moineau, Armandine.

----------


## phacélie

> j'ai vu un nouveau tout ptit oiseau devant ma fenêtre et je ne trouve pas ce que c'est. tout petit bec,
> tête grise foncé noire un peu ébouriffée, corps plutôt foncé gris/brun et quand il a déployé ses ailes, il y avait des plumes rouges striées et du blanc aussi 
> (je suis nulle en description  )


Alors,tu l'as revu, tu as trouvé ce que c'était comme oiseau ?

----------


## phacélie

C'est le "tout ptit" et le "rouge strié" et le  "petit bec" qui me posent problèmes en fait...
http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/ticho...echelette.html  celui-là est plutôt rare dans ton coin mais possible, son bec est tout petit dans le sens fin mais long, le rouge n'est pas vraiment strié
http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/rougequeue.noir.html là le rouge est plutôt orange et il n'est pas vraiment strié
Sinon, il y a celui-là, mais pas vraiment gris, le bec est petit dans le sens court mais pas fin http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/linotte.melodieuse.html
Et aucun n'est vraiment tout ptit  ::

----------


## del28

> Alors,tu l'as revu, tu as trouvé ce que c'était comme oiseau ?


non, je ne l'ai pas revu et j'ai eu beau chercher sur gogole, je ne l'ai pas trouvé. il était vraiment inhabituel ce ptit oiseau.
j'espère qu'il reviendra. j'ai mis mon appareil photo dans la salle de bain. c'est de là que je l'ai vu

ce matin, je voyais un de mes portes boudin de graisse remuer anormalement beaucoup, je suis allée voir, c'était un ptit merle. qui a bouffé comme un gros dégoutant d'ailleurs. j'ai retrouvé plein de graines enrobées de margarine en dessous en tondant tout à l'heure.

----------


## del28

je viens tout juste d'ouvrir ton premier lien et c'est bien ce ptit oiseau que j'ai vu Phécalie !!
ce serait donc un tichodrome échelette ? 
j'espère vraiment qu'il reviendra et que j'aurai le temps de le prendre en photo pour écarter le moindre doute.

(je me demande ce qu'il vient faire ici, vu la description de ses murs. bon, certes on a une falaise)

----------


## phacélie

Pas sûre qu'il revienne, il est peut-être déjà en route pour la montagne.
Ce sont des oiseaux qui descendent  jusque dans les plaines l'hiver, parfois très loin de là où ils nichent.
Mais souvent aussi, ils reviennent là où ils ont déjà passé l'hiver, alors si tu ne le revois pas cette année, guette-le l'année prochaine.

----------


## phacélie

https://twitter.com/CentreTVB/status...55279698227200

----------


## del28

mon merle est en train de diner  ::

----------


## phacélie

J'ai étendu le coucou pour la première fois cette année aujourd'hui, c'est dingue ce qu'il est ponctuel, tous les ans je l'entends pile le 1er avril.

----------


## armandine

Un coucou.....oh la la ....cela fait tellement longtemps que je n'en ai pas entendu. 
Le merle revenu près de la maison ne vient pas profiter de la nourriture. C'est bien dommage....Il y a toujours mon etourneau par contre.
Ma petite/grande troupe de moineaux, quant a elle, est "en folie", voletant partout, participant frenetiquement a des courses poursuites, des melees, des bagarres, des parades...pour se precipiter sur tous les acces de la mangeoire, becoter la pomme et repartir dans le grand sapin touffu au moindre bruit suspect..... C'est un reel plaisir de les entendre gazouiller et de pouvoir profiter de leur presence toute la journee. Ils sont vraiment devenus nombreux et cela aussi me fait plaisir.

----------


## dogeorge

coucou hier ici aussi

----------


## Liolia

y a un oiseau a queue rouge qui semble être en train de s'installer dans un vieux nid qu'il retape depuis plusieurs jours dans l'atelier. Il est très farouche des qu'il me voit il s'enfuit.

----------


## del28

un rouge queue ?
j'en ai qui viennent visiter ma cour, mais plus tard au printemps et en été.

----------


## Liolia

je ne sais pas mais sa queue tranche vraiment avec le reste de son corps

----------


## phacélie

Les oiseaux détestent qu'on regarde leurs nids le plus souvent, ou plus exactement font tout leur possible pour ne pas attirer l'attention sur leurs nids en s'en écartant ou en n'y allant pas s'ils se sentent regardés, pour les protéger des prédateurs.

Edit : 
http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/rougequeue.noir.html

----------


## Liolia

Je l'ai revu plusieurs fois, il est vraiment en train de s'installer, il a viré l'ancienne garniture du nid. J'espère qu'il est doué en nid, car celui qu'il a choisi n'avait pas tenu la saison la moitié s'était effondrée, la base est un début de nid d'hirondelle abandonné, qui a été transformé en nid classique puis abandonné. Je vais devoir déplacer mes étagères à outils car j'ai peur que les chats ne les utilisent pour l'atteindre. Je ne sais pas si c'est un rouge queue car il a le poitrail très blanc et sa queue est vraiment rouge vif.

----------


## Liolia

Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'il ne fera pas fuir mes hirondelles

----------


## del28

et mon ptit merle est fidèle au rendez vous et se goinfre  :: 
il me fait trop rire. il est tellement gros par rapport au porte boule qu'il va finir par me le décrocher à force de le faire swinguer
il mange comme un goret, il me fout plein de margarine au sol

----------


## Liolia

Bon je viens de le revoir je crois que finalement son poitrail est gris, il ressemble bien à un rouge-queue. Chaque fois que je sors il est affairé à son nid et il fuit. Il se met sur le dossier d'une chaise de jardin sous le préau et attend, le souci c'est que j'ai toujours un chat qui me suit et qui va le menacer du coup il s'en va. Je vais refaire une tentative de sortie sans chat et avec mon appareil photo plus tard, on verra bien. Je ne veux pas l'embêter et le faire déménager.

----------


## phacélie

Le rouge-queue noir agite souvent la queue quand il est posé, est-ce que tu as remarqué ça ?

----------


## Liolia

non, je vais surveiller sa queue.

----------


## del28

y a une petite poule d'eau derrière chez moi, sur mon chemin de balade. elle s'est planquée dans un trou de végétation en courant très vite qd je suis passée
y a pas d'eau dans mon coin  :: 
ça vole ces bestioles ? enfin je veux dire, ça vole haut ? parce qu'il va falloir si elle veut rejoindre un point d'eau

----------


## phacélie

Il n'y a pas d'eau du tout ? Même pas un ruisseau ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça vole, oui, mais il me semble que ça reste près de l'eau.

----------


## Liolia

Je l'ai revu mais en coup de vent, donc je sais pas, ça c'est le nid qu'il bricole:

----------


## del28

> Il n'y a pas d'eau du tout ? Même pas un ruisseau ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ça vole, oui, mais il me semble que ça reste près de l'eau.


non, rien. à part une ptite flaque. 
y a des points d'eau mais bien plus loin
je suis sure que c'est une poule d'eau, elle avait ce bec caractéristique, orangé avec le bout jaune et des grands doigts

----------


## Liolia

T'as plus qu'a la traper et la mettre dans ta baignoire  ::

----------


## del28

::  écoutes j'y ai pensé à comment je pourrais attraper cette poulette  ::

----------


## phacélie

Et la flaque dont tu parles, c'est juste une flaque après la pluie ou une petite mare pérenne avec de la végétation autour ?
Peut-être qu'elle a eu peur là où elle habite normalement, ça vole mais ça cavale vite aussi.
C'est vraiment loin l'eau à laquelle tu penses ?

----------


## del28

la flaque c'est une pauvre flaque de pluie qui se trouve à 200/300 mètres
la Blaise, la Vesgre et l'Avre sont loin oui.
et les étangs de je sais plus quoi (trou de mémoire) sont à facilement à  7/8km

Je passe par là au moins tous les soirs avec les tits chiens. je la reverrai surement si elle est tjrs là

----------


## phacélie

Il y a peut-être des mares dont tu ne connais pas l'existence chez des gens dans le coin ou des ruisseaux plus près que les étangs  dont tu parles, enfin j'espère pour elle  ::

----------


## del28

pas de mon coté de la N12 .
des bassins de récupération d'eau du coté de la ZA mais ils sont vides 90% de l'année
de l'autre coté de la N12 y a forcément un point d'eau, j'entends les grenouilles tous les ans (mais faut qu'elle la traverse la N12  j'irai voir demain tiens par curiosité. pis si il faut trapper cette poule d'eau pour la relâcher là ou elle serait bien, je tenterai le coup)

----------


## armandine

moi aussi j'ai eu ma surprise de voir une poule d'eau dans un champs et pas toit pres d'un point d'eau. Par contre, il y a quand meme des mares et de l'eau aux alentours ou je l'ai trouvee.
Liolia, il est vraiment genial ton nid d'hirondelles, comme dans mon enfance avec de vieilles granges ouvertes, de grosses poutres en bois... Cela me fait rever....

----------


## phacélie

Je viens de lire qu'en cas d'hiver rigoureux, la poule d'eau était capable de migrer, donc, à part si elle est blessée, il ne doit pas trop falloir s'en faire quant à ses capacités de vol et de retrouver un coin qui lui convienne.

----------


## Liolia

> moi aussi j'ai eu ma surprise de voir une poule d'eau dans un champs et pas toit pres d'un point d'eau. Par contre, il y a quand meme des mares et de l'eau aux alentours ou je l'ai trouvee.
> Liolia, il est vraiment genial ton nid d'hirondelles, comme dans mon enfance avec de vieilles granges ouvertes, de grosses poutres en bois... Cela me fait rever....


Ah mais celui là c'est pas un nid d'hirondelles, c'est un nid normal, mes nids d'hirondelles ce sont ceux là que j'ai équipés de tablettes pour éviter les chutes et qui attendent leurs locataires:





Et puisque ça te fait rêver voici des photos de ma dernière portée d'hirondelles 2018

----------


## Liolia

Bon mauvaise nouvelle pour le rouge-queue, j'ai decouvert en lisant ce blog que les petits finissent leur croissance au sol, ça va être un gros souci avec les chats.

http://www.christaldesaintmarc.com/u...her-a118072854

----------


## Liolia

J'y ai réfléchi cette nuit, il m'est impossible de sécuriser les lieux tout en laissant la possibilité aux oiseaux d'aller et venir. Les petits rouge-queue tombent du nid 15 jours après l'éclosion des œufs et vivent au sol 15 jours avant l'envol nourris par les parents. Avec les chats ça va être un carnage, je n'ai pas d'autre option que d'enlever le nid avant la ponte et empêcher la reconstruction, même si ça me brise le cœur.

----------


## phacélie

Tu ne peux pas faire ça, il est strictement interdit par la loi de détruire son nid :




> Article L.411-1 du code de l'Environnement
> 
> « Lorsqu’un intérêt scientifique particulier ou que les nécessités de la préservation du patrimoine biologique justifient la conservation d’espèces animales non domestiques ou végétales non cultivées  *sont interdits :* 
> la destruction ou l’enlèvement des œufs ou des nids, la mutilation, la destruction, la capture ou l’enlèvement, la perturbation intentionnelle, la naturalisation d’animaux de ces espèces qu’ils soient vivants ou morts, leur transport, leur colportage, leur utilisation, leur détention, leur mise en vente, leur vente ou leur achat. »
> 
> En France, le statut juridique des oiseaux sauvages dépend de plusieurs réglementations distinctes par leurs objectifs et les administrations qui les mettent en application. On différenciera les oiseaux selon qu’ils sont protégés, intégralement ou partiellement, ou qu’ils ne le sont pas.
> 
> Oiseaux intégralement protégés.
> Le texte de loi précité s’applique strictement.


https://alsace.lpo.fr/index.php/regl...tion-nationale




> Statut
> Espèce intégralement protégée (loi sur la protection de la nature du 10 juillet 1976)


https://refuges.lpo.fr/connaitre/ois...curus-ochruros

Beaucoup d'oisillons sortent du nid avant de savoir voler.
Mets des cageots, des fagots, des tas de bois sous le nid, de quoi leur faire des cachettes et utilise le maximum de trucs décrits ici Limiter la prédation du chat et protéger la petite faune sauvage

----------


## Liolia

J'ai VRAIMENT réfléchi au problème. Je ne peux pas sécuriser l'endroit. Les petits ne tombent pas du nid par erreur, ils tombent du nid et  restent 15 jours au sol pour finir leur croissance, les chats vont se faire un festin et risquent même de croquer les parents venus les nourrir. Donc je n'ai pas d'autre choix. C'est bien plus humain d'enlever le nid avant la ponte.

----------


## phacélie

Je comprends ta préoccupation, mais on ne peut ni ne doit détruire tous les nids à cause des chats, non seulement c'est strictement interdit mais il faut leur laisser la possibilité de se reproduire et essayer au maximum de les protéger des chats, les oiseaux disparaissent, tu le sais bien.

----------


## Liolia

Non mais merci de me parler comme si j'étais une abrutie qui veut dégager des nids pour pas avoir de fientes. A un moment donné il faut réflechir et évaluer les risques. Le rouge queue ne bricolait ce nid que depuis quelques jours. Il n'a pas pondu. Enlever le nid c'est lui donner une chance de mener sa portée a bien ailleurs. Si je le laisse faire il n'y aura pas de survivants cagettes ou pas cagettes.

----------


## phacélie

Je suis vraiment désolée que tu penses que je te parle comme à une abrutie, ça n'était pas du tout mon intention.
Ce nid-là, tu peux faire en sorte de le protéger au maximum parce que tu le vois, tes chats ne se priveront pas de chasser les occupants de tous ceux que tu n'as pas repérés et encore une fois, beaucoup d'oisillons grandissent comme ça.
Et je ne te parlais pas uniquement de cagettes.

----------


## Liolia

Quand je te dis que j'y ai réfléchi c'est que j'y ai réfléchi. Il ne s'agit pas de protéger le nid, il s'agit de protéger les petits au sol. Or ça n'est pas possible, j'ai envisagé de poser un filet, mais le plafond étant très bas, il ne servira à rien puisque je devrais laisser un espace raisonnable pour le passage des adultes. Donc c'est très humain de ne pas laisser le queue-rouge continuer de bricoler ce nid. Ne crois pas que ça me fasse plaisir, j'avais très envie d'observer ce nouvel oiseau. Mais je n'ai pas du tout envie de les observer pour ensuite ramasser leurs cadavres. Là, il a une chance de faire son nid ailleurs. Il y a beaucoup de vieilles granges par ici, mon atelier n'est pas le seul endroit ou nicher.

----------


## phacélie

J'ai bien compris tout ça et quand je parlais de nid, je pensais à ses occupants.
Je suppose qu'il est inutile de te dire que des chats, il y en a certainement partout comme des vieilles granges, mais tant pis, je le dis.
Et j'abandonne, bien que toujours persuadée que tu ne dois pas faire ça.

----------


## Liolia

Mais enfin, bien sûr que des chats il y en a partout. Et des gens qui détruisent des nids parce qu'ils trouvent ça sale aussi. Alors peut-être que ce rouge-queue va aller faire un nid ailleurs, et que ce nid sera détruit par un humain, ou peut-être qu'il fera un nid ailleurs et que ses petits seront croqués par des chats, mais peut-être aussi qu'il fera son nid ailleurs et que les petits s'envoleront. 
Chez moi c'est certain qu'ils vont se faire manger. J'ai 5 chats, l'atelier c'est du béton lisse avec du materiel de bricolage, pas un bucher. Admettons que j'empile des cagettes et des cartons, les chats vont les faire voler en 5 minutes. Même si je voulais m'installer dans l'atelier jour et nuit pendant 15 jours je n'arriverais encore pas a les protéger de façon efficace contre 5 chats dont 4 jeunes. Donc oui je préfère lui laisser la possibilité de réussir sa nichée ailleurs, parce que chez moi c'est du suicide. 
Si comme les hirondelles sa nichée restait au nid jusqu'au moment de l'envol la question ne se poserait même pas. J'ai fait beaucoup de recherches cette nuit car ça me contrarie beaucoup cette histoire. En règle générale les rouge-queue choisissent de vieux bâtiments fermés avec des ouvertures en hauteur. Donc ce piaf est peut-être maladroit c'est peut-être son premier nid, je ne sais pas.

J'ai pesé le pour et le contre en mon âme et conscience et pour moi c'est le mieux, je lui laisse une chance de réussir. D'autres trouveront qu'il vaut mieux laisser faire la nature et que des oiseaux mangés par des chats ça n'est pas la fin du monde, mais je ne pense pas comme ça.

----------


## phacélie

Écoute, je ne mets pas en doute un seul instant ta sincérité, mais je voudrais souligner encore une chose : un oiseau choisit un territoire en fonction des disponibilités laissées par les autres individus de son espèce et de la nourriture disponible, _avant_ même de songer à y construire un nid, territoire qui fait de 1 000 m2 à 1 hectare concernant le rouge-queue noir qui n'a bien sûr aucune idée de ce qui est chez toi ou pas : tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de laisser faire la nature en ce sens qu'il va nidifier sur _son_ territoire et pas ailleurs.
Tu risques de le retrouver s'installant dans les autres nids de_ ton_ préau.

----------


## Liolia

Tu as peut-être raison, c'est clairement un cas de conscience cette histoire et ça me contrarie beaucoup. Je verrais bien, en tout cas aujourd'hui je ne l'ai pas vu, mais il faut dire qu'hier les chats l'ont repéré et squattent autour de l'atelier. Il a peut-être compris de lui même que ça n'est pas l'environnement idéal pour nicher.

----------


## armandine

Et est ce que tu ne pourrais pas entoure le nid d'un grillage avec sac poubelle pour le rendre invisible. Comme cela tu pourrais laisser le nid en place pour que des oiseaux n'ayant pas ce probleme d'oisillons allant au sol puissent le reutiliser. Par contre, le rouge queue, lui, ne pourrait plus y acceder et irait chercher un autre lieu de nidification.

Aussi non, les photos avec les becs des petites hirondelles sortant du nid sont "a tomber par terre". Quelle merveille et quel bonheur de pouvoir les voir grandir et savoir que tu leurs offre un endroit genial pour nidifier. Cela devient difficile maintenant. Ce doit etre magique de les voir en vrai. Cela peut paraitre idiot de dire cela mais pour moi la campagnarde provinciale exilee en zone urbaine Rp, tout cela me manque horriblement.

----------


## Liolia

Oui éventuellement, après ce nid n'est pas sûr comme je l'ai déjà dit il s'est effondré, et pas parce qu'il s'est décroché, mais parce qu'il n'est pas solide de base.

----------


## armandine

C'est un sacre probleme les oisillons qui prennent leur envol et atterissent sur le sol. Les petits merles payent egalement le prix fort pour cela.

----------


## Liolia

Bah oui déjà je vais être au taquet avec mes hirondelles, parce que l'été dernier les 4 jeunes chats ont commencé à sortir seulement mi aout, et il n'y avait que Batman qui était aventureux. Bianca quand à elle, se fout pas mal des piafs, elle a la flemme de les chasser je pense, l'estomac bien rempli pour la sieste  ::

----------


## armandine

Je viens de voir le petit zozio qui ressemble a un moineau mais tout brun descendre au sol. Ils savent que lorsqu'on ferme la porte fenetre du jardin (et cela fait un bruit specifique), tous les chats sont rentres, donc tout danger ecarte. Et il y a des petites limaces par exemple ou des insectes ou des graines, plein de feuilles seches a fouiller...

----------


## del28

petit(e) poulet(te) d'eau n'était plus là et je n'ai pas retrouvé de cadavre 
je dis ça parce que c'est le chemin de balade de ma voisine et ses deux beaucerons tous les soirs et Malabar ado merdeux est un tueur de poules … (il lui en a tué 7, elle a eu trop les boules)
 les gens du voyage qui se sont installés à côté du chemin pendant plusieurs mois (merci les gars d'avoir chié sur le chemin sur 50 mètres …) lâchaient leurs deux poules et j'en ai retrouvé une zigouillée. je suis sure que c'est Malabar.

elle a du regagner un lieu plus humide

----------


## dedel

Liola : les rouges queue sont les rois des nids mal foutus, je crois que c'est l'oiseau le moins doué que je connaisse en construction ! chez nous les 2 nids s'effondrent régulièrement et chez mes parents pareil alors que chez nous comme chez eux il y a pas mal d'emplacements pour construire

----------


## Liolia

c'est qu'ils ne font pas vraiment de nid, ils déposent de la mousse sur un ancien nid ou une surface quelconque. Ils s'en soucient peu surement car leurs petits n'y séjournent pas longtemps.

----------


## phacélie

Liolia, comme le dit Armandine, c'est pareil pour les merles, les petits peuvent sortir du nid à l'âge de 12 jours et les parents s'occupent d'eux encore au moins trois semaines, en plus ils peuvent faire leur nid très bas dans un buisson ou dans du lierre sur une maison.

----------


## Liolia

Bah heureusement que les merles ne font pas de nid dans mon atelier, sinon ce serait un véritable carnage.

----------


## phacélie

En parlant de nid, en voilà un que tu ne verras pas ton atelier  :: 
https://positivr.fr/nid-geant-republ...rce=actus_lilo

----------


## armandine

C'est  vrai que les merles font des nids très bas dans des buissons touffus et un de mes chats à fait comme s'il ne voyait rien et cela m' à rassure de savoir qu'il n'avait pas l'intention de l'attaquer. Et puis un matin, alors qu'il  venait de sortir, il a fait un massacre en quelques minutes et je l'ai vu car je devais sortir aussi. Seul un des oisillons qui était tombés dans les branchages plus bas à pu en réchappé. Il avait du attendre qu'ils soient bien dodus. Ils étaient prêts de l'envol. J'ai enfermé mon chat plusieurs jours pour que les parents puissent nourrir le survivant et qu'il puisse partir. Je ne l'ai plus revu par la suite. J'espère qu'il a pu partir.
Et j'ai du interrompre un merle qui commencait à chercher à faire un nid dans la vigne vierge car je savais que tous les petits finiraient dans la gueule des chats. Et j.ai réussi à sauver de justesse un petit merle qu'un de mes chats avait réussi à coincer entre deux poubelles. Le destin m'avait amené au bon moment, au bon endroit. Quel plaisir de le voir prendre son envol en s'enfuiyant de ma main.

----------


## Steph93

Un geai des chênes prépare son nid.
C'est la première fois que j'en vois !
Photo nulle de dernière une vitre mais je suis bien contente.

----------


## armandine

Quel bel oiseau. Je ne le voyais pas aussi gros.
Mon etourneau Qui depuis tout l'hiver restait seul au milieu de ma troupe de petits moineaux à ramené depuis plusieurs jours une petite copine. Ils viennent manger puis repartent.

----------


## del28

ce matin j'ai eu la visite d'une pie. c'est la première fois, j'étais toute contente
elle m'a nettoyé le sol, là ou le ptit merle fait tomber toute la bouffe emmargarinée

----------


## phacélie

J'ai vu une huppe fasciée  ::  ce soir, c'est pas si souvent  :: , en train de chercher à manger

----------


## armandine

Waaahouuuu. Tout simplement splendide.

----------


## Steph93

Vraiment joli comme oiseau !

----------


## Liolia

La dame du " blog aux hirondelles" m'a mailé hier pour me dire que la première venait d'arriver, toujours pas chez moi  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aha! Je viens de sortir au jardin et je suis tombée nez à nez avec deux  hirondelles virevoltantes et piaillantes dans l'atelier! Quelle joie!  ::

----------


## armandine

Cela fait deux jours que je vois un oiseau qui ressemble à un merle avec le bec jaune mais avec un plumage legerement tacheté comme un etourneau. Un croisement serait il possible à votre avis ?
Il vient manger les vers de farine et boire.

----------


## monloulou

> Cela fait deux jours que je vois un oiseau qui ressemble à un merle avec le bec jaune mais avec un plumage legerement tacheté comme un etourneau. Un croisement serait il possible à votre avis ?
> Il vient manger les vers de farine et boire.


madame merlette ?

----------


## dedel

Oui probablement une femelle.
Ici je suis inquiète je ne vois plus le couple de piverts...

----------


## monloulou

Je suppose que certains oiseaux commencent à couver  ::

----------


## dedel

Oui les 1eres pontes sont lancées chez certaines espèces.
D'ailleurs, y en a t il ici qui suivent la balbucam?

----------


## del28

petit merle a rameuté ses potes et j'ai la pie qui vient tous les jours rendre visite à ma courette
du coup les boules à graisse ont été dévorées super rapidement. 
vu la quantité de plus en plus importante d'oiseaux qui viennent manger, le bouche à oreille a merveilleusement fonctionné dans le quartier  ::

----------


## phacélie

Les étourneaux ont le bec jaune quand vient la saison de la reproduction, je ne sais pas si ça répond à ton questionnement armandine ?

Du coup, ça me fait tilter sur la question passée de steph concernant un oiseau moucheté de blanc, ça n'aurait pas pu être un étourneau avant son plumage d'adulte ?

Edit : ça y ressemble ou pas ?


Les pics verts sont peut-être trop occupés à creuser des nids, dedel ?

----------


## armandine

Oui phacelie. Alors je ne le savais pas du tout. C'est surement un etourneau alors, car il n'y a que les etouneaux qui viennent a la mangeoire. Et j'ai regarde des images de merlettes et cela ne correspondait pas trop. Leurs plumages etant gris brun et moi j'avais bien vu du noir tachete de blanc.

----------


## Steph93

Phacélie, je n'ai jamais revu les oiseaux en question.
Pourtant j'en passe du temps à les regarder ces petites bêtes, mais ils ne sont pas revenus.

----------


## armandine

Phacelie, c'est effectivement bien un etourneau qui a le bec jaune. Et je pense même que c'est celui qui a passé tout l'hiver avec ma petite troupe de moineaux. 
Et je viens de voir pour la première fois dans la mangeoire une mésange à tête bleue. 
Je ne sais pas combien de temps il faut encore nourrir ?

----------


## phacélie

Il y a plusieurs avis sur le nourrissage, entre ceux qui disent qu'il ne faut pas les nourrir du tout ( les espèces qui hivernent chez nous y sont adaptées et doivent pouvoir se nourrir seules et on favoriserait  celles qui osent se rapprocher par rapport aux autres en risquant de déséquilibrer la variété de la population), ceux qui disent qu'ils ne faut nourrir que quand il gèle... 

Et c'est pareil pour la date d'arrêt du nourrissage, certains disent qu'il faut arrêter mi-mars, d'autres fin mars, d'autres encore qu'il faut continuer pendant que les parents élèvent les jeunes, d'autres qu'il ne faut surtout pas le faire au risque de rendre les jeunes dépendants des humains pour trouver leur nourriture, d'autres encore qui pensent qu'il faut les nourrir toute l'année...

Personnellement comme les jours sont longs et laissent plus de temps disponible à la recherche naturelle de nourriture, je suis en train de ralentir les réaprovisionnements/diminuer les quantités pour arrêter dans les jours qui viennent, sauf si le temps se refroidissait ou qu'il y ait une période de pluie non-stop de manière à ce que les parents puissent réserver les rares insectes qu'ils pourraient trouver à leur progéniture.

----------


## del28

Phacélliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeee ?  :: 

j'ai découvert un nouveau visiteur.
un peu plus gros qu'une mésange charbo, tête grise foncé (le dessus que), le plastron et le bidou marrons. au repos des ailes noires avec du blanc
(j'ai pensé à un pic épeiche mais c'est pas du tout ça. manque les fesses rouges. je continue à chercher)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

un pinson des abres  :Pom pom girl:  il avait aussi une tache plus claire sur le bec

----------


## phacélie

Euuuuuh... ça ne correspond pas tout à fait à ta description mais c'est pas un pic épeichette femelle ?

Ah, je n'avais pas vu ta mise à jour  ::

----------


## armandine

Je continue a remplir les mangeoires sur les 2 points de nourrissage. Les temperatures font d'enormes ecarts et a 14 degres au mieux de la journee, je ne suis pas sure qu'il y ait beaucoup d'insectes, d'autant plus s'il pleut. Et je vois et j'entends les oisillons des mesanges et des moineaux qui reclament a manger a leurs parents, battant frenetiquement des ailes et lancant des petits piaillements specifiques. Ils sont installes sur des petites branches pas loin des mangeoires et les parents leurs apportent les graines. C'est un tres joli spectacle, tres emouvant quant on tient compte des terribles menaces qui pesent sur tous ces merveilleux zozios. Et jusqu,a present je n'avais jamais vu d'oisillons d'aussi pres.
Et je suis contente car je vois beaucoup plus de mesanges qu'avant et egalement plusieurs oisillons mesanges.
Mais avant hier, avec la pluie et les mangeoires etant vides, un oiseau est descendu au sol et s'est fait attrape par un de mes chats. Nous sommes arrives trop tard. Et je pense que les parents prennent plus de risques pour pouvoir subvenir aux besoins de leurs petits. 
Une jeune mesange s'est egalement fait attrapee par une pie.
Malheureusement je ne vois pluS les corbeaux venir sur leur nid. La semaine derniere il y a eu beaucoup de vent et je crains fort que les oisillons soient tombes du nid. C'est tres triste.

----------


## sylviana

Moi aussi, je continue de nourrir; vu le temps, les parents doivent un peu galérer. Il y a deux ans, toute une portée de mésanges charbonnières était morte de faim; ça m'avait peiné quand j'avais dû nettoyer le nichoir. 
Est-ce que vous savez si les écureuils s'en prennent aux oisillons dans les nids ou nichoirs?

----------


## phacélie

Oui, les écureuils peuvent s'en prendre aux oeufs et aux oisillons.

----------


## phacélie

Le prochain comptage des oiseaux au jardin, c'est pour bientôt  :: 
https://www.lpo.fr/actualites/rendez-vous-au-jardin-le-25-26-mai-2019

Un autre article de la LPO sur quand et pourquoi arrêter le nourrissage, puisqu'on en a parlé récemment :
https://www.lpo.fr/actualites/nourri...oi-arreter-dp1

----------


## Liolia

cet aprem j'étais au potager qui est entouré de haies et d'arbres, j'avais un concert d'oiseaux, c'était un vrai bonheur!

----------


## Steph93

Phacélie, j'allais justement mettre un lien quasi identique pour savoir si quelqu'un connaissait cette opération : https://www.oiseauxdesjardins.fr/index.php?m_id=19

Quelqu'un l'a-t-il déjà fait ici ?

----------


## armandine

Cela me semble carrement impossible de compter le nombre de moineaux et de mesanges qui circulent dans mon jardin. Ils executent d'inombrables circonvolutions d'arbres en arbres et c'est carrement une  perpetuelle effervescence autour de nos tetes a vous en donner le tounis, le tout assorti de stridents gazouillis. Et maintenant je vois des petits qui reclament la becquee a leurs parents. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que mon petit groupe de moineaux de la fin de l'automne s'est considerablement agrandit. Mais cela ne va pas pouvoir faire progresser l'enquete.

----------


## phacélie

Ton lien ne marche pas Steph.

Armandine, voici ce qu'ils donnent comme indications pour compter :




> *Comment compter ?* 
> Vous retiendrez le nombre maximal d'individus de chaque espèce observés en même temps durant le créneau horaire reporté. Il ne faut pas compter plusieurs fois le même individu s'ilse déplace ou fait des aller-retours. Le créneau horaire permettra d'avoir une estimation de la pression d'observation. Par exemple, si vous observez successivement 3 mésanges bleues, puis 4, puis 2, ne notez que 4 mésanges bleues et non 9 (3+4+2) ! 
> 
> *Quoi compter?*
> Comptez uniquement les oiseaux posés dans votre jardin et non ceux le survolant, ni ceux observés dans le jardin du voisin ! Quelques exceptions à cette  règle pour les insectivores et lesrapaces chassant au-dessus du jardin : hirondelles, martinets, éperviers... Vous pouvez noter ces espèces si vous les observez en train de chasser sur votre lieu d'observation


http://files.biolovision.net/www.ois...ticipation.pdf

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En ce moment, les rossignols chantent  :: , j'adore, on les entend surtout la nuit quand tout est calme.

----------


## armandine

Merci phacelie pour les explications. :Smile: 
Des rossignols....je n'en ai jamais vu ni entendu chanter. Cela doit etre magnique.
"Mon etourneau" qui a sejourne depuis le debut de l"hiver avec tout le groupe de moineaux est revenu depuis plusieurs jours accompagne d'un petit lancant de grands cris pour avoir la becquee et de son/sa compagne. Les vers de farine sont trop vite engloutis.....

----------


## Steph93

J'ai modifié phacélie

----------


## myrtille12

ici j'ai arrêté le nourrissage il y a environ 2 semaines, j'ai un point de repère : quand la vigne vierge commence à avoir de nouvelles feuilles et que les insectes volettent alentour ; j'ai remarqué que naturellement, le rythme de nourrissage diminue à ce moment là.

----------


## phacélie

> Des rossignols....je n'en ai jamais vu ni entendu chanter. Cela doit etre magnique.


Oui, c'est magique et magnifique  :Big Grin: 

Surtout la nuit :



Ils sont plutôt difficile à voir, leur plumage est discret, ils chantent au milieu du feuillage des arbres ou des buissons.

----------


## Liolia

J'ai trouvé une coquille d’œuf bleue pâle sous mon cerisier, et grâce à ça j'ai découvert qu'un accenteur mouchet vient probablement de naitre quelque part au jardin  :Smile: 

http://www.oiseaux.net/oiseaux/accenteur.mouchet.html

----------


## phacélie

T'es sûre que ce n'est pas un oeuf d'étourneau ?

----------


## Liolia

Oui la forme est différente

----------


## phacélie

Ah ?
La taille diffère en tous cas.

----------


## Liolia

J'ai pu photographier cet oiseau aujourd'hui, c'est un moineau j'imagine?

----------


## del28

oui, moineau domestique, un garfon

----------


## Liolia

Merci, ils sont plein à nicher sous les tuiles du voisin.

----------


## armandine

Oui des moineaux. Ce sont de tres jolies photos Liolia.
C'est bien qu'ils soient nombreux pres de chez toi et qu'ils puissent nicher sous les tuiles. Eux aussi, malheureusement sont en  oie de disparition.
Cela fait une semaine environ que j'ai arrete le nourrissage et je ne vois plus ma petite troupe de moineaux qui s'est eparpillee aux alentours, ni l,etourneau avec son petit et son compagnon. Ils me manquent. On a un peu l"impression de les abandonner ....

----------


## Liolia

J'ai encore cru prendre un moineau en photo ce matin, mais contrairement a celui d'hier il n'a pas de tache sur la poitrine donc je sais pas:








Depuis quelques jours j'essaie de prendre les oiseaux du jardin en photo afin d'apprendre à les reconnaitre et pouvoir un jour participer au comptage. Mais alors je suis nulle, genre hier je vois un gros oiseau s'envoler du figuier, je le prend en photo en me disant chouette un corbeau, sauf qu'une fois la photo sur l'écran c'était un pigeon  ::

----------


## monloulou

Ça ressemble à un jeune moineau

----------


## Liolia

Mon pigeon corbeau d'hier  ::

----------


## phacélie

Hier c'était un garfon (coucou del  :: ) alors aujourd'hui c'est une çille  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liolia

Hier quand Del a dit un garfon, j'ai pensé qu'elle parlait en patois, le nom du moineau en patois  :: 

Donc les moineaux filles n'ont pas de tâches sur la poitrine.

----------


## del28

non c'était pas du patois  ::  j'ai écrit comme je parlais, j'avais viré mon appareil dentaire  :: 

les filles sont plus claires

----------


## phacélie

Oiseaux sauvages

Edit : arf, j'ai m*rdé pour lien, c'est ça que je voulais mettre Oiseaux sauvages

----------


## armandine

Oui elles n'ont pas de taches sur la poitrine.
Etes photos des demoisees moineaux dans les arbres sont encore plus belles que les autres.

----------


## armandine

Je viens de voir furtivement un petit zozio de la taille d'un moineau avec la tete et le cou noirs et le reste du corps beige/verdatre avec un chant comme les cris d'alerte des merles...J"ai essaye de trouver l'espece....mais "chou blanc". Auriez vous une petite idee ? Il est tres vif dt tres sauvage.

----------


## del28

un machin comme ça ? (un junco ardoisé)

----------


## armandine

Ouiiii del28. Tout a fait cela. Je n"en avais jamais vu auparavant et je n'en connaissqis meme pas l"existence ni le nom. Merci beaucoup.

----------


## del28

je ne connaissais pas non plus, j'ai eu de la chance, avec ta description je suis tombée dessus tout de suite

----------


## phacélie

Je n'en ai jamais vu non plus, du coup j'ai cherché et ce sont des oiseaux endémiques d'Amérique du Nord qu'on peut paraît-il apercevoir mais rarement en Europe du Nord, tu as bien de la chance Armandine.

----------


## armandine

Malveureusement cela peut aussi etre encore une des consequences du dereglement climatique catastrophique ou de trafics...Je sais que cette reponse est tres pessimiste, mais franchement quand je vois tout ce que les humains font subir aux animaux et a l'environnement...et continue encore et toujours
..pour ce p**** de fric et ce p**** de pouvoir...je ne pense rien d'autre.
Mais c"est vrai que de voir ces deux oiseaux (ce devait etre un couple) etait un reel emerveillement.
J'ai egalement la chance d'avoir des Palombes qui ont pris possession du tres grand sapin pres de chez moi, vu que les corbeaux sont partis.

----------


## Liolia

Hier soir Monsieur Moinooooooo à posé pour moi!

----------


## monloulou

Mr moineau s'attable, pose pour les photos et vous remercie pour ce généreux repas  :Embarrassment:

----------


## teebow

J'ai la chance d'avoir un couple de huppe Fasciée qui nidifie dans le toit ! on entends les petits  :Big Grin:  trop rapides pour les prendre en photos mais voici à quoi ça ressemble ::

----------


## armandine

Waaouhh. Absolument splendide. Et cela doit etre genial d'entendre les petits reclamer la becquee.

----------


## bouletosse

Mon chat m'a ramené "ça"
Je ne c'est pas ce que c...ni quoi faire
Le nourrir...etc...

----------


## Chouck

> Mon chat m'a ramené "ça"
> Je ne c'est pas ce que c...ni quoi faire
> Le nourrir...etc...


Un bébé faisan ? 
Ca picore tout seul. J'en ai eu un et je lui donnais des vers de farines (sans la tête). Des moucherons, des pucerons, les croquettes trempées n'avaient pas beaucoup de succès, mais tu peux tenter, du mélange pour poussin aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.rescue-forum.com/autres-animaux-146/perdreau-164416/

----------


## bouletosse

La tout de suite, jai pas vers, pucerons..
Que des croc

----------


## Chouck

Tu peux trouver des vers de terre?

----------


## bouletosse

Et après?
Je veux dire, Je dois le garder combien de temps?

----------


## phacélie

Un poussin, je dirais.
De faisan doré ?

----------


## bouletosse

> Tu peux trouver des vers de terre?


Oui je peux..
Faut les " decouper"?
Et son lit?

----------


## phacélie

Il n'y a pas quelqu'un qui en élève dans ton coin (des faisans dorés) ?

----------


## bouletosse

Non

----------


## Chouck

je peux te donner mon numéro en MP et tu m'appells, ma connexion est merdique ?

----------


## bouletosse

Oui stp

----------


## phacélie

Alors ça ne doit pas en être un (de faisan doré), je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait à l'état "sauvage".

----------


## Liolia

On dirait une caille! sont sympas tes chats!

----------


## bouletosse

Merci chouck!!! Je v creuser !

Ouai trop sympa..

Trop chou " il parle"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chouck ...question débile..il lui faut une gamelle d'eau?

----------


## phacélie

Il n'y a pas un poulailler pas loin de chez toi non plus ?
C'est peut-être "juste" un poussin de poule  :: 

Ça ne peut pas être un poussin de caille, il est trop gros.

----------


## Chouck

Tu peux lui faire tomber quelques gouttes le long de son bec, mais la gamelle d'eau ce n'est pas la peine, il va la renverser ou piétiner dedans  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Autant chui nul en oiseaux, mais je t'assure que ce n'est pas un.poussin de poule. :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et surtout .pas de poulailler vers chez moi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dodo ok
J'attends mon compagnon pour creuser  ::

----------


## Chouck

Tu as réussi à voir le lien que j'ai mis sur mon 1er message ?

----------


## bouletosse

Non..pas de lien

----------


## Chouck

Perdreau

----------


## cerbere

Dites c'est omnivore un faisan?

----------


## phacélie

Oui.

Qu'est devenu ce petit perdreau, Chouck ?

Comment va le bébé faisan (si c'en est un) bouletosse ? Ton chat ne l'a pas blessé ?

----------


## bouletosse

> Oui.
> 
> Qu'est devenu ce petit perdreau, Chouck ?
> 
> Comment va le bébé faisan (si c'en est un) bouletosse ? *Ton chat ne l'a pas blessé* ?


il est "mouillé" vers l'épaule, pas de sang mais je ne vois pas si c percé, n'a pas voulu manger son dîner, j'attends ...

----------


## Chouck

> Oui.
> 
> Qu'est devenu ce petit perdreau, Chouck ?
> 
> Comment va le bébé faisan (si c'en est un) bouletosse ? Ton chat ne l'a pas blessé ?


Le perdreau s'est transformé en jolie poule faisane et vie chez mes parents avec les poules.

----------


## Chouck



----------


## bouletosse

ooh mais qu'elle est belle  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ah oui ! :Big Grin:  Comme quoi la détermination de l'espèce.... :: 

Les perdrix et les faisans sont élevés pour la chasse, comme volailles "de consommation" aussi, vendus comme les poussins ordinaires...
Tombés lors d'un transport ?
Il existe même des hybrides comme le coquard (faisan mâle +poule ou poule faisane +coq)

----------


## phacélie

> il est "mouillé" vers l'épaule, pas de sang mais je ne vois pas si c percé, n'a pas voulu manger son dîner, j'attends ...


Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse...
Faudrait peut-être voir un véto (antibios ?), ça peut être mauvais une morsure de chat :/

----------


## bouletosse

> Je n'avais pas vu ta réponse...
> Faudrait peut-être voir un véto (antibios ?), *ça peut être mauvais une morsure de chat* :/


Oui effectivement c'est fatal infection du sang 

*Merci Chouck pour toutes tes explications et conseils*

----------


## phacélie

Ou hémorragie interne aussi...

Dommage que tu n'aies pas mis tes explications et conseils ici, Chouck, ça aurait pu être utile à quelqu'un d'autre qui se retrouve dans le même cas ::

----------


## bouletosse

elle a quelques soucis de connexion et un coup de fil c t plus rapide  ::  
voilà tu sais tout 

Chouck reviendra nous donner tous ses bons conseils peut être un peu plus tard.

----------


## phacélie

> elle a quelques soucis de connexion et un coup de fil c t plus rapide


En plus elle l'a dit hier  :: 
Toutes mes confuses (manque récurrent de sommeil, pas les yeux en face des trous), j'espère que ça va aller pour le petit bout...

----------


## bouletosse

Ayé j'ai les vers de farine  :: 
Je dois en donner combien par jour?
Merci

----------


## phacélie

À volonté, je dirais  ::

----------


## Chouck

> Ayé j'ai les vers de farine 
> Je dois en donner combien par jour?
> Merci


Tant qu'il en veut, il va se réguler tout seul, surtout pense à enlever ou écraser la tête.

----------


## bouletosse

> Tant qu'il en veut, il va se réguler tout seul, surtout pense à *enlever ou écraser la tête*.


J'avais oublié ce detail... :: 
On est oublié et pkoi?

----------


## Chouck

> J'avais oublié ce detail...
> On est oublié et pkoi?


Parce qu'ils peuvent «mordre» et causer des dégâts dans le tube digestif  :Smile:

----------


## bouletosse

Ok..j'ai la nausée..
Bon bah Mr va s'en occuper..

----------


## bouletosse

18h15 repas "servi" 
Il ne veut pas manger
Je lui ai donné quelques gouttes d''eau.

Je le trouve moins vif...

----------


## phacélie

S'il n'a rien mangé depuis que tu l'as trouvé, c'est normal qu'il soit moins vif aussi, il doit se refroidir en plus.

Tu peux peut-être essayer de lui faire ouvrir le bec en insérant tes ongles sur les côtés et déposer un petit morceau de ver pour voir s'il l'avale.
Sinon, tu peux t'inspire de ça, même si tu n'as pas tous les ingrédients décrits ce soir ou même faire une bouillie avec les vers que tu as sacrifiés  https://oeuf-poule-poussin.com/alime...n-en-detresse/

----------


## Chouck

> 18h15 repas "servi" 
> Il ne veut pas manger
> Je lui ai donné quelques gouttes d''eau.
> 
> Je le trouve moins vif...


Essaie de lui mettre un petit miroir, pour qu'il se voit dedans, il aura l'impression d'avoir un copain. C'est vrai que maintenant que j'y pense, mon poussin était avec moi les 3/4 du temps. Quand elle était petite, je la gardais dans ma brassière que j'avais aménagé, elle dormait et ne bougeait plus jusqu'au repas suivant.

----------


## bouletosse

> S'il n'a rien mangé depuis que tu l'as trouvé, c'est normal qu'il soit moins vif aussi, il doit se refroidir en plus.
> 
> Tu peux peut-être essayer de lui faire ouvrir le bec en insérant tes ongles sur les côtés et déposer un petit morceau de ver pour voir s'il l'avale.
> Sinon, tu peux t'inspire de ça, même si tu n'as pas tous les ingrédients décrits ce soir ou même faire une bouillie avec les vers que tu as sacrifiés  https://oeuf-poule-poussin.com/alime...n-en-detresse/


Il.a la bouillotte, concernant la recette, je n'aurais que l'eau chaude.
Oui Oui deja essayé de.mettre au bec..

----------


## bouletosse

> Essaie de lui mettre un petit miroir, pour qu'il se voit dedans, il aura l'impression d'avoir un copain. C'est vrai que maintenant que j'y pense, mon poussin était avec moi les 3/4 du temps. Quand elle était petite, je la gardais dans ma brassière que j'avais aménagé, elle dormait et ne bouger plus jusqu'au repas suivant.


Oki je met le miroir

----------


## armandine

Et appeler la LPO ? Une alimantation pour poussin trouve dans commdrce ne pourrait pas faire l"affaire ? Il se pourrait que cela soit  une caille. Mais je ne peux pas t'aider plus malheureusement car je n'y connais rien du  tout.
Aucun congeneres ressemblant dans les coins ou va ton chat ?

----------


## bouletosse

Non.g regardé aux alentour...pas de congénères..
Il.ne va pas bien, se laisse tomber.

Est ce qu'il c fait mordre par mon chat du coup...

----------


## Chouck

J'en sais rien... Peut-être  :: 
Tu as eu mon MP ce matin, pour le baytril.

----------


## bouletosse

Oui Oui g eu et rep...

----------


## Chouck

> Oui Oui g eu et rep...


Oui je viens de voir, je n'avais pas fait attention ce matin, j'avais l'esprit ailleurs.
Tu peux le prendre dans tes mains, pour qu'il sente une présence, de la chaleur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Désolée de te donner des «infos» au compte goutte, mais c'est des trucs qui me reviennent par moment.

----------


## bouletosse

Oui, je fais comme toi, maman kangourou.

----------


## Chouck

C'est tout à fait ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui et pour la bouillotte, il ne faut pas qu'elle prenne tout le carton, il faut qu'il puisse se mettre dans un coin moins chaud si il veut.

----------


## bouletosse

oui c'est une bouillotte ronde pour chat et le carton est grand, il a la place pour ce mettre hors bouillotte.
Merci

Ce matin il papote un peu, g l'impression qu'il a mangé un micro bout de vers mais chancelle tjrs  :Frown:

----------


## Chouck

Il y a les larves de teigne aussi que tu peux lui donner, c'est mou. 
J'ai revu quelques vidéo de Nounouille (oui ma poule faisane s'appelle Nounouille) et par moment, elle «trébuchait» un peu. Et elle pioutait beaucoup, même en mangeant.

----------


## Chouck

Quand tu le nourris, tu le sors de son carton ?

Essaie de le mettre en extérieur et reste avec lui le temps qu'il mange. 

Ici je la prenais sur la terrasse, je sortais un vers je lui coupais la tête, je le posais devant lui et je lui montrais avec mon doigt (comme si je picorais).

----------


## bouletosse

je le prends sur moi pour le nourrir, après dehors vu qu'il piaille fort, ça attire mes chats et j'ai peur que ça le stress 

Je reste dans la chambre au calme.

oui pour le tapotage du doigt Phacélie m'a donné l'astuce hier.

Merci les filles

----------


## bouletosse

> Il y a les *larves de teigne* aussi que tu peux lui donner, c'est mou. 
> J'ai revu quelques vidéo de Nounouille (oui ma poule faisane s'appelle Nounouille) et par moment, elle «trébuchait» un peu. Et elle pioutait beaucoup, même en mangeant.


je vais essayer de trouver ça.

----------


## Chouck

Et lui donner les vers tout juste tués, comme ils bougent encore un peu des fois ça les intrigues.

----------


## bouletosse

Je prends "des nouveaux" à chaque essai...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je lui ai mis un mini bout dans le bec hier soir, il a recraché ..

----------


## phacélie

Essaie d'appeler SOS gali  01 64 57 60 34, de 14h00 à 19h00 (aujourd'hui parce que le WE c'est réservé aux adhérents) pour avoir l'avis de vétos spécialisés en gallinacés, lis cette page http://www.sosgali.org/urgences-poules-et-coqs.htm

----------


## phacélie

D'ailleurs, ils pourront certainement aussi identifier avec plus de précision que nous l'espèce de ce poussin  si tu leur envoies des photos.

----------


## bouletosse

Oui, faut juste que je rentre avant 19h.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.sosgali.org/urgences-poules-et-coqs.htm

J'ai pas vraiment compris cette page  ::

----------


## phacélie

Ben, de mémoire (mais j'ai lu d'autres pages de leur site aussi) vite fait, ça t'explique un peu leur asso, leur fonctionnement (bénévole et gratuit )et qu'il faut parfois ré-essayer plusieurs fois de téléphoner pour les avoir parce qu'ils peuvent être occupés en consultation...

----------


## bouletosse

Oui j'ai pu essayer deux fois au taf, pas de rep.
De mon portable impossible (mon son ne fonctionne plus on ne m'entend pas)

Mr Piou Piou ça va à peu pres..
Bu et mangé (au bec) un mini bout sans recracher cette fois.

----------


## Chouck

Il avait peut-être moins de 2 jours, et n'avait pas trop faim du coup ?

----------


## bouletosse

Oui c'est ce que j'ai pensé, tu m'avais dis si pas faim c normal.
Bon J'espere que son appetit va grandir de jour en jour.

----------


## Chouck

J'espère aussi.
Demain, j'essaie de mettre une vidéo de Nounouille toute minuscule.

----------


## bouletosse

Ooooh ouui  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Petit Piou Piou ::  est parti

----------


## del28

oh nonnn  :: 
 ::

----------


## Chouck

Oh mince... Désolée Bouletosse.

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## armandine

Vraiment pas facile de sauver des oisillons. D'autant plus qu'il etait tout seul et ne sachant pas trop son espece. C'est vraiment un sale coup du destin.

----------


## armandine

Pensez vous que cela soit valable de mettre des cerises achetees en supermarches pour les moineaux et les mesanges ? Ou y a t'il trop de pesticides dedans et donc dangereux pour eux?

----------


## bouletosse

Merci les filles.

----------


## Darlow

J'ai créé un post, mais je mets le lien ici, au cas où vous connaissez quelqu'un pouvant aider, dans la Sarthe (72): http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...sarthe-180551/

----------


## del28

ce matin je suis allée voir mon pote maraicher parce que j'ai repéré un fourré avec des ptites fleurs jaunes qui me bottait bien dans son terrain.
il a un cabanon au fond et pendant qu'il me séparait un pied, je lui ai demandé s'il avait des hirondelles
il me répond que non mais que chez lui, il a une remise et qu'il a au bas mot 25 nids d'hirondelles occupés tous les ans.
il ajoute ''vous allez rire hein, mais tant pis, j'ai même cassé toutes les fenêtres pour qu'elles puissent y accéder comme bon leur semble''
je l'adore mon voisin maraicher  ::

----------


## krissou

> Pensez vous que cela soit valable de mettre des cerises achetees en supermarches pour les moineaux et les mesanges ? Ou y a t'il trop de pesticides dedans et donc dangereux pour eux?


A mon avis, il faut éviter de leur en donner. Les cerises du commerce font partie des fruits les plus chargés en pesticides  :Frown:

----------


## armandine

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse krissou. C'est bien ce que je craignais !

----------


## manoe

Ce matin, j'ai fait une belle découverte qui a ensoleillé ma journée (s'il en était encore besoin  :: ) : un nid de merle à peine occulté par les branches du noisetier et à seulement 1,80m environ du sol. Il me paraissait abandonné mais en prenant à l'aveugle des photos avec le portable, j'ai aperçu au moins un merleau. Compte tenu du stade de pousse des plumes, je l'estime à environ une bonne douzaine de jours. Je suis toutefois surprise qu'il soit totalement silencieux et je ne sais s'il y a lieu de s'inquiéter. J'ai cru voir plus tard un merle mâle se diriger vers le nid mais sans certitude car entraperçu depuis une fenêtre un peu éloignée. 
Quel merveilleux spectacle en tous cas que cette vie qui naît dans mon jardin...

----------


## del28

j'ai vu ma première hirondelle aujourd'hui  :: 
elle était toute seule sur son fil par contre, à chanter 
c'était une hirondelle de fenêtre (celles qui s'installaient sur mon fil électrique jusqu'à l'an dernier étaient des hirondelles rustiques)
j'ai peut être moyen de poser un (des ?) nids à hirondelles de fenêtre sous ma gouttière, faut que j'y réfléchisse qd je serai en vacances (dans une semaine, youpie  ::  )

----------


## armandine

C'est vraiment bizarre qu'elle soit toute seule. Tu crois que les autres hirondelles du groupe sont mortes.  Je n'entends pratiquement pas de martinets et j'en vois tres peu alors qu'il y a plusieurs annees j'en voyais beaucoup.

----------


## del28

je ne sais pas. je n'avais jamais vu d'hirondelle de fenêtre ici avant. que des rustiques


les hirondelles rustiques sont là  ::  ::  :: 
elles sont une dizaine en chasse d'insectes !! mais ou elles étaient tout ce temps ?
(par contre ma petite ''fenêtre'' est tjrs seule sur son fil)

----------


## manoe

Un peu inquiète que le merleau aperçu  hier restait muet et bougeait peu alors que son stade de développement  laissait présumer qu'il quitterait bientôt le nid, je suis allée  regarder très vite tout à l'heure et là, oh surprise, le nid était vide ! Et à deux  mètres sur le sol, je l'aperçois qui reste immobile. Je suis très  inquiète car d'une part, il me semble se déplacer avec difficultés, et  d'autre part, je sais que des chats du voisinages arpentent  régulièrement le jardin. Bref, il m'apparaît comme une proie tellement  facile mais je ne sais que faire. 

Je viens de vérifier à l'instant par la fenêtre, il n'est plus à l'endroit où je l'ai photographié voici quelques minutes.
???

----------


## Ptite Chouette

Est-ce que la présence humaine autour du nid aurait poussé les merles à déménager ? Il paraît que s'approcher des nids d'oiseaux est déconseillé, ça peut les faire abandonner le nid.
Il me semble qu'à son âge (ailes peu développées, pattes encore démesurées par rapport au reste du corps) les oisillons ne quittent pas le nid de leur plein gré ?

----------


## manoe

En fait de présence, je ne me suis que très brièvement approchée du nid hier le temps de prendre les 3 photos et à aucun moment je n'ai pensé que cela pourrait nuire d'une façon ou d'une autre au merleau. Mais si c'était le cas, je me le reprocherai jusqu'à la fin de mes jours  ::

----------


## Liolia

mais non le risque d'abandon du nid c'est avant la ponte.

----------


## manoe

C'est vrai qu'il paraît encore bien jeune  :: 
Peut-être est-il tombé du nid ? Aurais-je dû le remettre dedans ?? Je me culpabilise beaucoup

----------


## Liolia

Non c'est pas rare chez les passereaux que le petit se promène un peu a terre avant l'envol. Le danger c'est les chats, mais tu peux pas tout contrôler manoe. Regarde, moi avec mes hirondelles, même en me mettant en 4 , un de mes chats a croqué un adulte, il faut aussi parfois lâcher prise par rapport aux animaux sauvages, faire de son mieux, mais on ne peux pas les protéger comme nos animaux domestiques.

----------


## manoe

Revu mon merleau hier matin, beaucoup plus vif que la veille (peut-être l'avais-je trouvé alors qu'il venait juste de tomber du nid et était encore groggy ?). Il tentait de passer entre les mailles du grillage séparant la maison de celle du voisin mais en vain car trop gros. Craignant qu'il ne s'étrangle, j'ai hésité à le déposer de l'autre côté où il pouvait plus facilement se dissimuler sous une haie mais j'ai préféré ne pas le toucher. Etant absente toute la journée, je n'ai pu voir ce qu'il devenait mais dès ce matin, j'ai l'ai guetté mais sans parvenir à le voir. Ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est qu'il n'y a apparemment aucun adulte qui vient dans les parages. Je ne sais que faire...

----------


## manoe

hier matin

----------


## Liolia

Les adultes peuvent très bien le surveiller sans que tu les vois, et c'est probablement ce qui se passe, car comme il ne vole pas encore c'est forcément eux qui le nourrissent depuis sa sortie du nid. Sinon il serait très affaibli, d'autant qu'il fait de l'exercice.

----------


## manoe

J'espère que tu as raison Liolia...

----------


## superdogs

Je plussoie Liolia ; les parents, souvent, tu ne les vois pas, mais ils veillent ; eux, ils te voient
Si tu entends des cris très stridents, rapprochés, là, ça signale la présence d'un danger, en général un chat.... j'ai déjà fait l'expérience ; dans ces cas là, j'attrape minette, et je la colle dans la maison, un point c'est tout !

----------


## Liolia

ouais en ce moment j'ai des jeunes sur les 4 qui se sont envolés qui reviennent trainer dans l'atelier, je les reconnais car leur queue est courte comparé aux adultes. Et j'ai aussi le couple qui fait son nid, bah quand les chats les guettent, c'est les jeunes qui font le cri d'alerte, et ils y mettent tout leur cœur hein c'est bien plus fort et répété que les adultes c'est très drôle.

----------


## manoe

Ici, aucun cri d'alerte. Je pense que parmi les chants de moineaux, tourterelles, pinsons, etc, je les aurais remarqués. J'ai passé une heure entière cachée derrière une fenêtre et pas un seul merle adulte n'est venu rôder dans le coin.
Le petit a disparu et je ne comprends pas où il a pu passer car la zone où il se trouvait est entourée d'un muret assez haut qu'il n'a pas pu franchir. Je viens de regarder partout mais aucune trace. Finalement, il est peut-être préférable que je ne sache rien, car ainsi je peux toujours supposer qu'il est en vie et en parfaite sante, plutôt que de le découvrir blessé ou mort.

----------


## Liolia

il s'est peut-être envolé aussi.

----------


## manoe

J'en doute un peu car il n'a quitté le nid que depuis deux jours et ses battements d'aile d'hier étaient nettement insuffisants pour un envol.
Enfin, j'espère qu'il survivra et viendra bientôt me bercer de ses chants magnifiques...

----------


## Liolia

manoe 2 jours c'est enorme pour un oisillon, regarde les bébés hirondelles elles ont mis 8h00 pour réussir a s'envoler.

----------


## manoe

Ah d'accord Liolia, tu me rassures. Je m'étais basée sur ce que j'avais pu lire, à savoir que le merleau reste nourri quelques jours au sol par ses parents après avoir quitté le nid, mais je pense que tu t'y connais mieux que moi  ::

----------


## del28

j'ai ma copine pie qui passe me voir tous les jours en ce moment.
je suis quasi sure que c'est la même que cet hiver, elle fait tjrs tjrs le même circuit

----------


## armandine

Quelqu'un saurait il me dire quel est cet oiseau. Hier, il est apparu pour la 1ere fois et est venu picorer quelques prunes et est descendu brusquement sur le sol, pratiquement devant le nez de mon chat dont l'instinct de chasse est le plus aiguise. Heureusement que nous etions la. Le zozio n'avait pas vraiment le comportement d'un oiseau sauvage pris au piege, moins affole et paraissant connaitre l'humain. J'ai reussi a ce qu'il trouve par lui meme un trou du grillage pour repasser hors du jardin securise....Et quelques minutes apres il est revenu longuement picorer des prunes au dessus du grillage et j'ai donc pu prendre des photos. 
Il a la taille d'un moineau, le dos gris et un ventre tres colore. Je n'ai pas trouve sur le net.





Jamais vu un tel oiseau. Cela vous dit quelque chose ?

----------


## Liolia

une bergeronnette printanière?

----------


## phacélie

Un canari, non ?

----------


## phacélie

edit : message en doublon

----------


## armandine

Je viens de regarder les photos aux deux noms que vous m'avez donnes. Cela ne ressemble pas du tout a la bergeronnette. Par contre, il a un air de famille avec le canari.....a part qu'il a enormement de couleurs sur le ventre et est gris sur le dos.
Je ne l'ai pas revu aujourd'hui.

----------


## Sanaga

Un bruant jaune sinon?

----------


## phacélie

Ça existe les canaris colorés et avec du "gris" dessus, il y a plein de variantes  :: 
 Des exemples là http://www.photos-animaux.com/photos...ux,canari.html

J'espère qu'il ne s'est pas fait croquer par un chat, il a dû s'échapper d'une volière quelque-part pas très loin de chez toi, en général ils ne volent pas très bien à cause de leur vie en captivité :/

----------


## MarieSue

Un bouvreuil ponceau ? C'est bien le bec et le corps massif + le ventre orange et le dos gris, sauf que la tête n'est pas assez noire. Mais le ponceau justement a la tête moins noire que l'autre plus connu (le pivoine.)

----------


## armandine

oui MarieSue, je trouve aussi qu'il ressemble au bouvreuil ponceau de part deja sa morphologie, avec la meme tete et le corps trappu. Et les couleurs sont tres approchantes.Le canari a un corps plus effile.

----------


## phacélie

Pour moi, le ponceau et le pivoine, c'est le même oiseau.
Le plumage comporte du noir franc et le bec du bouvreuil est plus court et noirâtre aussi.

Le canari peut paraître parfois fin, parfois plus rond, ça dépend juste du gonflage des plumes.
Mais bon, je ne l'ai pas vu en vrai, je me base juste sur tes photos.

Edit : du gonflement plutôt que du gonflage  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Me revoilà...
J'avais posé la question pour mon couple de chouette effraie...je trouve plus la rep...

On isole la toiture, ils sont tjrs là..
AFFO est en vac

----------


## phacélie

Là :



> _ Envoyé par bouletosse 
> Pas osef..
> J'ai une chouette Effraie qui niche depuis 8 ans sous mon toit mais...elle commence vraiment à l'abimer (laine de verre..etc)
> 
> J'aimerai reboucher le trou, mais je ne connais Pas la fin periode de nidation. 
> 
> Une idée?
> 
> _
> ...

----------


## manoe

C'est la 2e fois que je vois un oiseau venu hier se baigner et aujourd'hui se désaltérer dans l'un des abreuvoirs que j'ai disséminés dans le jardin. J'ai cru de loin qu'il s'agissait d'un merle ou d'une merlette mais en regardant de plus près, il n'en a que le gabarit. Le plumage est gris/brun avec queue et ligne médiane au-dessus du dos noirs, et le cou clair voir légèrement orangé. N'ayant pas mon appareil photo à portée de main, je n'ai pu prendre que rapidement 2 photos avec le portable, donc pas top, mais est-ce que quelqu'un saurait de quelle espèce il s'agit ?

----------


## bouletosse

> Là :


Merciiiiiiiiiii

----------


## phacélie

Je t'en prie  :: 

C'est un merle, manoe, un juvénile qui n'a pas encore son plumage définitif.

----------


## manoe

Merci phacelie  :Smile: 
J'ignorais que le plumage pouvait être si clair sous le cou chez les juvéniles. Je présume que c'est une merlette puisque bec non jaune ?

----------


## superdogs

Pas forcement, le bec des mâles ne devient jaune qu'après une année complète ; c'est un(e) de cette année, et au vu de son dos déjà noir, je dirai un mâle
C'est chouette de leur avoir mis de l'eau ; j'ai fait pareil, et il y a du monde au RV ...

----------


## manoe

Merci Superdogs  :Smile:  
Suis vraiment nulle en ornitho  ::   Et pourtant , ce n'est pas faute de passer des heures à les observer...

----------


## phacélie

Le bec des femelles évolue aussi parfois vers le jaune orangé mais plus tard au cours de leur vie  ::

----------


## manoe

Mais elle sait tout phacelie !  ::   ::

----------


## superdogs

Tu poses une question, et hop, v'là la réponse !

----------


## phacélie

Ouh là, non non, je ne sais pas tout, loin de là  :: 

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec leurs chants par exemple, souvent je me dis celui-là tu le connais pourtant et puis suis pas capable de l'identifier. 
J'en ai entendu un tous les jours durant le printemps dont je ne connaissais pas même le chant, je n'arrivais pas à le voir d'assez près, impossible de trouver quelle espèce le produit, j'espère qu'il sera là l'année prochaine, parce que ça m'intrigue vraiment.

----------


## Liolia

Je ne sais pas si ce lien a déjà été mis sur ce post mais je viens de tomber dessus, et je trouve ça pas mal alors je le poste ici:

http://csosl.free.fr/spip/IMG/pdf/cs...vegetation.pdf

----------


## phacélie

Tu pourrais aussi le mettre dans le coin des jardiniers  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui bonne idée je vais le mettre.

----------


## manoe

Super intéressant en tous cas, merci Liolia !

----------


## Liolia

Hier soir j'ai photographié cet oiseau de proie qui tourne souvent près de chez moi. En réalité ils sont le plus souvent deux à virevolter au dessus du champ à côté de chez moi. Les photos sont pas terribles mais si quelqu'un peut l'identifier ce serait super.

----------


## Chouck

Un faucon crécerelle ?

----------


## Findus

On dirait une buse... 
http://www.oiseau-libre.net/Oiseaux/...-variable.html

----------


## Liolia

oui hier soir j'ai fait quelques recherches, mais c'est vraiment difficile à dire car les photos ne sont pas très bonnes, en fait ça peut être n'importe quel oiseau de proie.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en tout cas sa façon de planer donne vachement envie de voler je trouve

----------


## phacélie

Je pencherais pour faucon crécerelle aussi, comme Chouck.

La buse n'a pas cette forme d'aile.

Tu peux t'aider avec les cris aussi quand tu as un doute.

----------


## Liolia

bah oui mais ils ne disent rien ces deux là!

----------


## phacélie

Rhooo les vilains  :: 

Tiens, je viens de regarder là et je trouve qu'il y a des photos très semblables aux tiennes, au dessus de "Toutes les espèces", tu tapes "faucon" et tu choisis "faucon crécerelle" dans le menu qui s'affiche

https://www.faune-charente-maritime.org/index.php?m_id=7&frmPage=all&sp_tg=5&mp_item_per_p  age=8&mp_current_page=17

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est peut-être bien un faucon crecerelle, je ne peux pas zoomer plus malheureusement.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Je penche aussi pour un crécerelle.
Ce n'est pas très gros. En ce moment les jeunes finissent leur apprentissage à la chasse, donc on les voit par deux ou trois parce qu'ils s'entraînent. C'est assez marrant à observer, parce qu'ils attaquent à peut près tout et n'importe quoi (souris, mulots, lézards, et même des insectes) et qu'ils ratent souvent leur coup (et là ils gueulent on dirait qu'ils sont vexés c'est trop drôle à observer)!

----------


## armandine

Depuis le debut de l'ete, j'entend un oiseau dont le chant est "tac tac tac...". Il a la taille d"un moineau avec le bout du bec plus pointu. Il est tres farouche et tres vif. Son plumage gris sur le ventre et gris noir sur le dos et sur une partie de la tete lui confere un excellent camouflage. Dt d'apres ce que j'ai vu sur le net., c'est une Fauvette des Bois. Je n'en avqis jamais vu auparavant. Et dernierement j'ai entendu une reponse a ce "tac tac". Surement un couple qui vit tout autour de la maison. Cela me fait vraiment plaisir si je peux leurs offrir un espqce ou ils se sentent bien.

----------


## Liolia

Le piaf hyper bruyant dont j'ai oublié le nom ( méfacélisaura)

----------


## Chouck

Un sansonnet ?

----------


## manoe

Oui, étourneau sansonnet, toujours perché sur les réverbères, voire y construisant son nid à l'intérieur, du moins pour les anciens modèles d'éclairage public. Dans la commune de ma mère, les réverbères ont tous été changés mais les sansonnets ne peuvent désormais plus nicher à l'intérieur.

----------


## phacélie

> Depuis le debut de l'ete, j'entend un oiseau dont le chant est "tac tac tac...". Il a la taille d"un moineau avec le bout du bec plus pointu. Il est tres farouche et tres vif. Son plumage gris sur le ventre et gris noir sur le dos et sur une partie de la tete lui confere un excellent camouflage. Dt d'apres ce que j'ai vu sur le net., c'est une Fauvette des Bois. Je n'en avqis jamais vu auparavant. Et dernierement j'ai entendu une reponse a ce "tac tac". Surement un couple qui vit tout autour de la maison. Cela me fait vraiment plaisir si je peux leurs offrir un espqce ou ils se sentent bien.


Ici, ce sont les fauvettes à tête noire qui font "tac tac", au printemps elles chantent merveilleusement.




> Le piaf hyper bruyant dont j'ai oublié le nom ( méfacélisaura)


méchoukémanoonsu  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui  :Smile:  j'adore sa dégaine à celui là

----------


## phacélie

Etourneau sansonnet

----------


## manoe

facélisétou
(Mais pour une fois, je l'avait dit avant  :: )

----------


## del28

avant hier j'ai assisté à une engueulade pigeon/pie.
j'ai été vachement surprise que ce soit le pigeon qui gagne

----------


## armandine

Merci phacelie pour la rectification. Par rapport au gros zozio noir de Liolia je pensais moi aussi a un etourneau mais c'est vrai que sa taille est impressionnante mar rapport a ceux que je connais. Mais peut etre est tout simplement a cause de la photo. J'en revois quelques uns maintenant en haut du grand arbre. Bientot, vers novembre les dtouneaux devraient proceder a de grands rassemblement. 
Par contre depuis quelques semaines je n'entends plus les merles. Je n'aime pas cela.
Del28 - Peut etre etait ce une jeune pie plus impressionnable qu'une pie plus experimentee, surtout si elle etait seule.

----------


## del28

ils étaient seuls oui. pour la pie, aucune idée de son Age. 
de ce que j'ai vu la pie est venue asticoter le pigeon qui était sur le trottoir en train de picorer je ne sais quoi et le pigeon s'est gonflé de partout et lui a sauté après mais très très agressif pour un pigeon  :: 

la pie s'est réfugiée sur un mur, le pitt pigeon l'a poursuivi sur le mur tjrs en mode ''qu'est ce t'as toi ? tu veux un bourre pif mocheté, DEGAGE ?'' et la pie s'est tirée sans demander son reste
je circulais en voiture, le spectacle m'a tellement interpelé que je me suis garée pour voir comment ça allait se terminer

----------


## Liolia

ils avaient peut-être déjà un passif  ::

----------


## Aniky

Mauvais topic mais l'oiseau a été trouvé.

----------


## phacélie

> facélisétou
> (Mais pour une fois, je l'avait dit avant )


 :: 



Spoiler:  



 
  facélisépatou :: écéchoukiladiencoravan :: 







> Merci phacelie pour la rectification.
> Par contre depuis quelques semaines je n'entends plus les merles. Je n'aime pas cela.


Je t'en prie armandine.
Ici, j'entends les merles pousser des cris mais pas chanter non plus comme au printemps.




> de ce que j'ai vu la pie est venue asticoter le pigeon qui était sur le trottoir en train de picorer je ne sais quoi et le pigeon s'est gonflé de partout et lui a sauté après mais très très agressif pour un pigeon 
> 
> *la pie s'est réfugiée sur un mur, le pitt pigeon l'a poursuivi sur le mur tjrs en mode ''qu'est ce t'as toi ? tu veux un bourre pif mocheté, DEGAGE ?''* et la pie s'est tirée sans demander son reste
> je circulais en voiture, le spectacle m'a tellement interpelé que je me suis garée pour voir comment ça allait se terminer


Ah, j'imagine trop le bourre pif du pigeon  ::  et puis le "mocheté DEGAGE"  :: j'adore toujours autant quand tu racontes  :Smile: 

Bon sinon, la pie face au pigeon, elle ne fait pas son poids, c'est peut-être ça la raison. ::

----------


## del28

ben qd j'ai commencé à les voir sur le trottoir, ils me semblaient à peu près de la même taille mais qd pitt pigeon s'est gonflé de partout et a fait ''rrrouu rrouuu file vilaine'' avec ses ailes à moitié déployées, oui, il a paru d'un coup super imposant (m'enfin c'est le jeu hein, d'intimider l'adversaire  ::  )

----------


## armandine

Generalement cette technique de gonflage de poils ou de plumes pour paraitre plus imposant que l'adversaire est souvent employee chez les animaux et fonctionne bien. Et puis comme pour tout etre vivant chacun a sa propre personnalite qui le rend plus combattif ou plus soumis ou temeraire.
Cet apres midi j"ai eu la chance de vpir les fauvdttes a tetes noires de tres pres et je n'en revenais pas qu'elles soient restees ainsi devant moi. J'ai eu la surprise d"en decouvrir 3 alors que je pensais a 2 zozios. J"entendais dans l'apres midi des chants d'oiseaux que je ne connaissais pas
 A peine un pied dehors j'ai vu un tres gracieux et tres fin petit zozio gris et noir. Les fauvettes se repondaient en furetant dans les branches mortes d'un arbre. C"etait comme si elles papotaient tranquillement en cherchant a manger. Et moi je ne bougeais meme pas un cil pour profiter du merveilleux spectacle que j'avais a quelques cm de moi.

----------


## armandine

Depuis quelques temps, en fin de soiree et alors que le jour commence a tomber, les memes oiseaux passent au dessus de la maison sans que je puisse les identifier. Ils sont en petits groupes et je les repere car ils poussent des cris percants, style mouette mais version ultra rapide. Ils paraisse.t assez gros comme des pigeons ramiers mais ce n'est pas facile a evaluer car ils volent super vite et super haut dans le ciel. J'qi cru reperer une longue queue. Auriez  vous un avis ou en auriez vous vu ? J'ai pense a des eperviers mais je ne pense pas qu'ils volent si haut et si rapidement.. Si j"etais dans un pays tropical, j'aurais pu penser a des perroquets......Et toujlurs le meme sens du voyace, aux memes heures...

----------


## Chouck

Des Choucas ?

----------


## phacélie

Ils viennent de quelle direction ? Peut-être des éperviers venant d'Europe du Nord en migration ?

----------


## armandine

Le chouca a un cri qui ressemble plus au corbeau en plus aigu. Et cela ne me semble pas etre leurs cris. Et surtout ils volent tres haut et sont extremement rapides.
Ils passent tous les soirs, comme s'ils passaient leurs journees ailleurs. Peut etre est ce un retour ou un aller car je ne me leve peut etre pas assez tot. S'il s'agissait d"une migration, je ne pense pas que je les enrendrais(car les voir c'est plus difficile) tous les jours. Quand a la direction, je les vois passer il me semble 'd'est en ouest.

----------


## phacélie

Je ne prétends pas qu'il s'agit de ça mais les éperviers venant d'Europe du nord viennent hiverner en France, si c'en est il pourrait s'agir de leur arrivée, en petits groupes  :: 
Tu ne pourrais pas comparer leurs cris avec ceux de l'épervier d'Europe  dont on trouve les enregistrements sur le net ?

----------


## armandine

Si, tres bonne idee. C'est vrai que dans mon esprit les eperviers vivent toujlurs seuls. Du moins je n 'en ai toujours vu qu'un a la fois.
C'est vrai que ce sont des petits groupes. C'est la 1ere annee que je les  vois/entends. Serait ce du a nouveau au rechauffement climatique cagastrophique de notre planete. ?

----------


## armandine

Ton hypothese se verifie Phacelie
 Les cris des eperviers des videos du net ressemblent a ceux que j"entends. Et j'ai lu qu"ils pouvaient voler a 38/42 km/h, ce qui correspond a la grande vitesse de vol que je percois, avec en plus la pression et l'impression "qu'ils tracent".

----------


## Liolia

J'ai vu un faisan dans mon jardin!

Je m'en suis rendu compte car Miel était postée à la fenêtre, les yeux exorbités et les pattes arrières pédalant sur place. J'ai commencé a scruter aussi pour voir ce qui la mettait dans cet état et je vois un faisan. J'ai pris des photos mais a travers la fenetre c'est pas terrible. J'ai fini par aller voir si il n'était pas blessé, il a commencé par descendre le jardin en courant super vite, et se cacher dans les herbes une fois arrivé au bout, puis quand je me suis trouvée a quelques metres il s'est envolé en criant : pffi pffi pffi!









Là je vais aller au jardin avec les chiens, et je sais que Castiel va être trop content d'avoir une bonne odeur de faisan a renifler  :Smile:

----------


## superdogs

Si ça chasse par chez toi, il s'est sûrement éloigné pour se mettre en lieu plus sûr ; les animaux se rapprochent des habitations quand leur territoire est envahi.

----------


## armandine

En fait, c'est dommage que tu sois alle le voir car dans ton jardin il etait en securite et devait s'y trouve bien avec des trucs interessant a picorer. Et puis d'un autre cote, je comprends tout a fait ta reaction d'aller voir s'il n'avait pas un probleme, vu que c'est inhabituel. 
Mais je pense que supdrdogs a raison en disant que les animaux se rapprochent des habitations a cause des chasseurs. Il y a eu plusieurs cas recemment de cerfs qui se sont refugies desesperement dans des pavillons pour echapper aux chasseurs.
Il a des couleurs magnifiques.

----------


## dogeorge

J'avais une chevrette cet aprem à 100m de la maison, pas pu faire de photo j'ai du faire un placage de Boxer, avant qu'il lui courre apres
Les chasseurs étaient très, trop près 
Si je l'avais vu plus tôt j'aurais pas laisser mon bobox sortir

----------


## armandine

C'est terrible de voir que les animaux sont en si grand danger. Pour ceux qui les aime, on ne peut plus les admirer tranquillement et sans trembler pour leur vie. Heureusement que tu as pu retenir ton chien.

----------


## Liolia

> En fait, c'est dommage que tu sois alle le voir car dans ton jardin il etait en securite et devait s'y trouve bien avec des trucs interessant a picorer. Et puis d'un autre cote, je comprends tout a fait ta reaction d'aller voir s'il n'avait pas un probleme, vu que c'est inhabituel. 
> Mais je pense que supdrdogs a raison en disant que les animaux se rapprochent des habitations a cause des chasseurs. Il y a eu plusieurs cas recemment de cerfs qui se sont refugies desesperement dans des pavillons pour echapper aux chasseurs.
> Il a des couleurs magnifiques.



je voulais verifier surtout, qu'il pouvait fuir mes chats et mes chiens.

----------


## armandine

Pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai vu des mésanges à longues queues, de véritables magnifiques petites bestioles grises et noires, au plumage naturellement ébouriffé qui leur donne un air de grosses boules, qui se sont approchées tout près de moi pour picorer les boules installées sur le balcon, pendant que je rechargeais la réserve de graines de la mangeoire. Malheureusement, au début, j'en ai vu 4 et après la tempête, je n'en ai vu plus que 2. Cela m'a rendue triste. Elles ont un chant magnifique, totalement différent des mésanges charbonnières ou bleues

----------


## armandine

Je suis toujours aussi epoustoufflee par ces petites mesanges a longues queues. Cet apres midi je suis montee sur le balcon pour faire le ravitaillement. Et a peine etais je la que deux de ces mignons petits oiseaux sont venus tout pres de moi et sont venues becoter les boules de graisse. Comme pour me saluer gentiment. Et quelques heures plus tard, je me suis rendue au jardin par la porte de derriere et elles sont venues tout de suite me dire bonjour, installees sur une brindille tout au dessus de ma tete, pepillant, repondant a d'autres, puis allant de brindilles en brindilles. C'est tout simplement magique et extremement touchant.

----------


## Katala

C'est un de mes oiseaux préféré aussi !
Par contre je trouve moi qu'elles ont un peu de rose aussi dans leur plumage, je les trouve vraiment mignonne et toujours en groupe et à pépier

----------


## Liolia

Les tourterelles sont déjà sous le preau. D'habitude elles viennent qu'en juin, juillet. Je me demande si c'est parce qu'elles ont vu que l'an passé j'étais bienveillante et que j'empêchais les chats de les embêter. En tout cas ça roucoule sec, j'adore, je les entends quand je suis dans mon atelier couture, ces petites mères, ça me donne encore plus envie que les hirondelles arrivent.

----------


## armandine

J'ai l"impression que les moineaux se bagarent plus tot que d'habitude pour le beau plumage de ces demoiselles. Mais je ne sais pas si mon impression est fausse ou pas. Malheureusement je ne vois plus de tourterelles depuis un bon moment. Par contre plusieurs pigeons ramiers apprecient enormement le grand lierre qui squatte lqrgemdnt le grand sapin ou nichent les corbeaux pres de chez moi.
Oui Liolia, je pense qu'intuitivement elles ressentent que tu veux les proteger et elles doivent le voir aussi par tes gestes. Les animaux ne semblent rien dire ou ne rien voir mais je pense "qu'ils n'en perdent pas une miette" :Smile:

----------


## armandine

Les deux petites mesanges a longues queues viennent me dire bonjour des que je me montre dans le jardin ou quand je fais le ravitailldment sur le balcon. Je les entends tout d'abord avec leurs petits cris si distinctifs et je les vois tout de  suite apres, petites boules grises et noires a quelques cm de moi, toute tranquilles Cela me touche tellement cette confiance et cette permission de proximite de leurs parts. Et comme je suis restdd pas mal au jardin cet apres midi, elle m'ont accompagnees tout ce temps, virevoltant de brancbes en branches et cherchant des insectes dans les ecorces du vieux prunier. C'est trop magique. Je pense qu'elles sont en train de construire un nid car je les ai vues avec une plume et des poils de chats que je venais de mettre dans un "distributeur des poils du coeur" suite a une contribution tres gentille de mes chats.

----------


## Liolia

Moi j'ai mes tourterelles qui attendent déjà un heureux evenement. Je pense que l'un des parents est un des petits de l'an passé. Déjà parce qu'ils sont bien moins costauds que le papa de l'année precedente et aussi parce que l'an passé les petits, aussitôt qu'ils ont su voler faisaient des allers et retours du preau au cerisier, alors que les parents n'allaient jamais dans le cerisier, et cette année les deux parents faisaient ces memes allers et retours. Le parent qui ne couve pas continue d'ailleurs. Les chats sont fascinés bien sûr, mais le couple est en securité a au moins 5 m de hauteur.

----------


## corinnebergeron

J'ai vu hier une minuscule tourterelle en alors qu'il n'y a dans le coin que de très grosses, ça existe comme espèce ?

----------


## armandine

J'en connais deux sortes. Le pigeons ramiers qui sont de tres gros oiseaux bkdn plus gros que les autres pigeons et dont le plumage est gris avec un collier blanc (je crois) autour du cou. Ils nichent plutot dans les grands arbres et je vois plusieurS couples qui aiment le tres haut sapin couvert de lierre pres de chez moi. Et il y a des tourterelles beiges avec un collier noir, qui sont plus petites, de la taille des pigeons. Elles preferent nicher moi haut et malheureusement elles choisissent souvent dans les villes les arbres qui bordent les avenues et qud les municipalites elagent ou devrais je dire ratiboisent ou mutilent regumierement, sans tenir compte de la nidification des tourterelles. J'ai egalement vu des pigeons ramiers faire leurs nids dans ces arbres, vu qu'il y a de moins en moins de grands arbres et devraos je dire d'arbres tout court. Je ne sais pas si cema repond a ta question.
Chez moi, la, je vois les deux especes de tourterelles. Les pigeons que j"avais le plaisir d'entendre il y a quelques annees se sont fait chasser par les habitants du quartier.

----------


## Liolia

la maman qui couve:

----------


## armandine

Waaahh !!! Deja !! Quelle chance et cette tourterelle te fait drolement confiance.Est ce que le nid est nouveau ou est ce un ancien nid ? Je pense qu'elles font un nouveau nid tous les ans.

----------


## Liolia

non le nid a été fait l'été dernier ! Je pense qu'un des parents y est né.

----------


## armandine

En fait tu as des tourterelles chaque annee, avec la couvee, les petits...Cela me fait rever..Desolee, je n'avais pas percute que tu avais mis plein d'explications sur tes tourterelles dans un post precedent. Mes neurones vieilmissent...

----------


## Liolia

En fait y a deux ans il n'y en a pas eu, donc c'est la deuxième année que je surveille, il y en a eu avant mais j'ai cru naivement que c'était des pigeons.  ::

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## armandine

Heureusement que des perSonnes responsables preservent les arbres, ls granges, des ouvertures d'abris et l'habitat des oiseaux qui se restreint de plus en plus et les nourrissent car la aussi la nourriture devient plus rare. En plus c'est un veritable plaisir d'avoir et d'entendre des oiseaux autour de soi.

----------


## Liolia

c'est clair leur présence au printemps change tout. Là j'attends les hirondelles, j'ai hâte de les entendre piailler

----------


## dogeorge

https://positivr.fr/comptage-des-ois...e-confinement/

----------


## Camila19

> https://positivr.fr/comptage-des-ois...e-confinement/


.

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui y en a un paquet.

----------


## Kyt's

https://www.hectorkitchen.com/report...sdP8fOF3-BV_HU

----------


## armandine

Incroyable. Je n'en ai jamais vu autant. Je croyais qu'elles ne vivaient qu'en couple sur un territoire defini. Est ce que chez toi elles vivent en groupe ou est e qu'elles ne se sont rassemblees que pour se nourrir ?.
L'article sur les pigeons est terrible...Merci a ce merveilleux monsieur qui cherche a les aider.

----------


## Liolia

Ce matin en sortant au jardin, j'ai vu que mon jeune couple de tourterelles était en train d'améliorer le nid. C'est un sacré spectacle que j'avais déjà observé l'an passé lors de la construction. Le papa apporte de longs branchages et les donnes à la maman qui les disposes autour d'elle. Le temps que j'aille chercher mon appareil photo le papa avait filé bien sûr. J'ai repris la maman en photo mais je fais vite vite, car j'ai pu lire ici et là que les oiseaux sauvages assimilent les objectifs des appareils photos a des canons de fusils et je n'ai aucune envie de les stresser.



Le papa s'est perché dans le cerisier et m'a surveillé de loin, je l'ai pris en photo et il est reparti a tire d'aile, je suis rentré pour les laisser en paix.

----------


## armandine

Merci pour ces jolies photos. Mais tu as bien fait de n"avoir pas trop insiste. Le principal c'est qu'elles continuent a se sentir en secitite chez toi et avec toi. Et qu"elle puisse faite un super nid, une couvee et elever leur petots sans stress et dans la confiance et la securite. C'est sur que cela fait toujours plaisir d'avoir des photls. Mais maintenant que l'on a bien visualise l'endroit, il te suffira de nous raconter ce que tu observe et on pourra imaginer a notre tour. Car, je trouve que c"est un sacre bonheur d'avoir ainsi des tourterelles qui nidifient ainsi sous un toit. Et pour elles s"est surement une grande chance d'avoir un abri contre la pluie, le vent, le froid notamment de la nuit et peut etre des tempetes.

----------


## Liolia

oui je ferais des photos des petits lorsqu'ils sortiront du nid, ils n'auront aucun apriori sur les appareils photos. Ceux de l'an passé étaient super curieux des loulous et de moi, et se penchaient pour regarder ce qu'on faisait, c'était très drôle.

----------


## lili2000

En parlant de nid, ma mère a vu plein d'allées et venues dans un nichoir à mésange  ::  j'espère qu'il y aura des petits  ::

----------


## armandine

Oui Liolia, ce serait genial des photos avec les petits.
Il ne faut pas oublier (si on peut) de mettre a disposition des poils dd chats ou de chiens pour qu'ils puissent en tapisser leur nid et amener de la douceur pour le confort des petits. Le couple des merveilleuses mesanges a longues queues viennent tres souvent en chercher. Elles poussent alors des petits cris qui paraissent tres joyeux. On a l'impression que c'est un tresor pour elles. Elles essaient d'en prendre un maximum et c'est impressionnant quand on voit le tout petit bec qu'elles ont. C'est vraiment tres touchant.

----------


## Liolia

Oui bah elles ont ce qu'il faut niveau poils, je suis une acharnée de l'aspi avec mes 7 animaux. Et Kingston perd enormément de poils, ensuite je recupère les poils dans le reservoir de l'aspi et je les balances au jardin. Donc tous les piafs du coin viennent se servir en poils.

----------


## Camila19

> Incroyable. Je n'en ai jamais vu autant. Je croyais qu'elles ne vivaient qu'en couple sur un territoire defini. Est ce que chez toi elles vivent en groupe ou est e qu'elles ne se sont rassemblees que pour se nourrir ?.
> L'article sur les pigeons est terrible...Merci a ce merveilleux monsieur qui cherche a les aider.


.

----------


## superdogs

J'suis contente ; il fait froid le matin en ce moment, minette fait la grasse matinée dans son panier : j'en profite pour mettre des petits morceaux de pomme devant ma terrasse, pour les oiseaux.. et là, je tourne la tête, et je vois un merle qui s'empiffre .. 

Pendant que j'écris, là, il en est à son 3eme.. et il y a des petites mésanges qui arrivent, avec leurs petits cris, j'adore. Pourvu que ma griffue dorme encore un moment ! et hop, un autre morceau ; il aura bien déjeuné lui !

J'ai mis des poils de tout le monde, il y a quelques jours . Des corbeaux sont venus tout rafler ; dommage qu'ils n'en aient pas laissé pour les autres

----------


## superdogs

Il est revenu hier soir, "mon" merle... avec Madame..  ::  : il y avait une poignée de riz cuit

----------


## Segusia52

Bon ben me voilà perplexe.

Vu à l'instant de ma fenêtre un couple de ce que je supposais a priori être des pies grièches (perchées comme il se doit sur des rejets de rosiers bien piquants). Femelle en bas, mâle en haut sur mes photos.

Tout y est dont la taille (plus grand, plus costaud qu'une mésange)...sauf que le mâle semble avoir une barbe noire ! 

Zoomez pour tenter de vous  faire une opinion.

  

...  et c'est plus allongé et 'achement plus grand qu'un moineau. Un moineau friquet aurait une tache noire sur chaque joue    :: 

...Je cherche, je cherche et je ne vois que des moineaux domestiques, mais alors balèzes ! Jamais vu ça...

J'aimerais bien les entendre causer, pour voir.

----------


## lili2000

J'aurais dit moineau mais pas on voit pas bien. Sinon qui ressemble avec bec plus fin, l'accenteur mouchet ?
Rossignol ????
Si tu as de meilleurs photos, tu peux les envoyer à la lpo, ils renseignent facilement

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## armandine

Camila19, les tourterelles sont magnifique et c'est genial pour elle ce joli bassin.
Ah oui, les pauvres pigeons....comme ils doivent etre heureux de t'avoir trouve. C"est l'horreur pour eux et la mort depuis le confinement. Un grand merci pour eux.

----------


## Liolia

Petit moineau pris ce soir:

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui mes tourterelles m'ont fait du souci. Depuis la dernière fois ou je vous en ai parlé, elles sont resté dans et autour du nid. Il y a deux jours elles ont commencé a bâtir un nouveau nid à coté tout en continuant a occuper le premier nid. Déjà je trouvais que Monsieur Tourterelle se promenait un peu trop a l'aise dans l'herbe devant le préau. J'étais pas tranquille. Sauf qu'avec ce gros vent leur début de nouveau nid s'est cassé la gueule et a atterri sur une poutrelle en dessous. Déjà ça les a contrarié, ils ne cessaient d'aller examiner les morceaux d'herbes emmêlées qui étaient tombées plus bas. Hier encore gros vent, l'amas de brindilles a fini de tomber sous le préau. Et là cet aprem j'étais dans la cuisine et je vois mon monsieur Tourterelle qui se balade sous le préau sans crainte. En plus y a plein d'endroit sous le préau ou les chats peuvent se planquer et surgir. Donc il cherchait ses brindilles, et le pire il en ramassait une, la reposait l'examinait, se promenait avec, puis la laissait pour en prendre une autre. J'étais vraiment effrayée. Alors bien sûr je suis resté a surveiller, et d'un coup Sati qui se pointe sous le préau et lui qui la voit pas. J'ouvre la fenêtre et je crie, le piaf s'en fout, heureusement Sati a trouvé ça bizarre que je crie donc elle s'est éloignée, je suis sortie en courant faire fuir monsieur, et faire rentrer Sati. Puis j'ai pris une poignée de paille pour rongeur que j'avais dans l'atelier et j'ai été la poser sur le rebord de la fenêtre du grenier. Je l'ai lestée avec quelques cailloux et je lui ai mis une boule de graisse pour casser la graine. Je sais pas si il va y aller mais si il ne devient pas raisonnable il y aura un drame. Ils sont jeunes ce couple ça se voit ils sont moins gros que ceux de l'an passé. On se rend pas compte comme ça, mais a les observer, les piafs ont de sacré problèmes d'intendance.

----------


## superdogs

J'adore ton histoire Liolia : moi aussi, je tente de prévenir les oiseaux qu'il y a danger.. j'ouvre fort une fenêtre, je claque des mains, je crie ; parfois, j'attrape Epice qui fait la tronche (euh quoi, on peut pas s'amuser tranquille!!), et je la coince à l'intérieur, malgré ses protestations, le temps que les oiseaux s'abreuvent ou mangent un peu.

Pas plus tard qu'hier, j'étais horrifiée : je sors de la maison, une mésange s'envole presque sous mes pieds avec des poils de chien/chat dans le bec ; je cherche Epice : elle était dans son dodo-hublot sur le balcon ce qui signifie que Petite mésange s'était aventurée quasi sous ses dents/griffes  ::

----------


## Liolia

Mais oui ils sont dingos, l'an passé j'avais les hirondelles qui attaquaient les chats pour les faire fuir. C'est bien la confiance en soi mais faut pas abuser, là mes tourterelles elles sont inconscientes! Y a 4 chats qui chassent au jardin ici!

----------


## Liolia

Petites photos prises ce matin  du couple qui a finalement décidé de retaper l'ancien nid:

----------


## Liolia

Je ne sais pas si les tourterelles ont visité le rebord de fenêtre du grenier pour y prélever de la paille et grignoter la boule de graisse, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que ma bande de joyeux moineaux l'a trouvé. Je viens d'en voir un la visiter en bavardant bruyamment. J'adore les voir faire. Jusqu'ici je nourrissais les oiseaux dans ma cour car ça me semblait plus sûr que le jardin, par rapport aux chats, mais je crois que désormais j'irais les nourrir la-haut. Cet endroit est vraiment sûr, j'aurais du y penser plus tôt.

----------


## Liolia

Les tourterelles ont abandonné le nid il y a quelques jours, je pense que malgré leurs efforts ils n'ont pas réussi a le mettre a leur gout. Ils l'ont pourtant beaucoup bricolé. Je les vois toujours se becoter au loin sur leur lampadaire favori, je les observe avec le zoom de mon appareil, donc je suppose qu'ils ont trouvé un autre emplacement dans le secteur. Les hirondelles font des allées et venues dans l'atelier en s'engueulant bruyamment, pour les nids? pour une femelle? Je ne sais pas, mais chaque année j'assiste a ce genre de bagarres autour des nids. Les moineaux continuent de picorer la boule de graisse que j'avais mis sur le rebord de la fenêtre du grenier, ils sont nombreux et il y a il me semble des mesanges et des rouges gorges qui ont repéré les lieux. J'ai vu que la paille que j'avais déposé pour les tourterelles a un franc succès, j'ai pu observer un moineau en prelever un long brin fierement et aller le mettre sous une tuile du toit du voisin. Du coup je leur en ai remis, et je leur ai mis aussi une assiette de poils de chiens bien garnie et lestée avec des graviers, et puis comme il pleut, vente et que les temperatures ont chuté je leur ai remis des boules de graisse.

----------


## Segusia52

Mon vestiaire secours populaire zoziaux.

Ce printemps 2020, la tendance est à la bourre de Malinois, fort douce et chaude, ou, plus raffiné et seyant mais aussi plus délicat à travailler, le poil de chat angora peigné à la main.

Un conseil : si votre chat se colle sur vos genoux alors que vos pianotez sur votre clavier, renoncez immédiatement à lui donner le coup de brosse qu'il implore ! L'électricité statique transformera votre souris en pelote de laine hirsute !

----------


## phacélie

**Levez la tête si vous connaissez des nids d'hirondelles :
*
Nids d'hirondelles obstrués*

https://paca.lpo.fr/protection/espec...JDWFQD18rU7ZtU

----------


## manoe

> Mon vestiaire secours populaire zoziaux.


Super idéee !! Jusqu'à présent, je disposais tout le poil que j'avais pu récupérer directement par terre mais le vent balayait tout avant qu'il ne puisse être utilisé par les zoziaux. Merci Segusia !

----------


## lili2000

Petite question, on sait jamais
Ma mère a un nichoir qui a été abîmé/attaqué par un animal mais je ne sais pas trop lequel ... Voilà les photos, ça vous dit quelque chose ?



Ça fait 1.5 ans environ qu'il est installé, c'est la première année où il y a des oiseaux dedans. Ma mère a d'abord vu des mésanges faire des allers-retours plus il y a eu ces "griffures ?" Et ensuite ma mère a entendu des oisillons.
C'est possible qu'un animal se soit attaqué a l'ouverture pour essayer de manger des ufs ou des oisillons ?

----------


## phacélie

Oh oui, c'est possible.
Une martre ? Un écureuil ?
Tu devrais envoyer tes photos à la LPO, ils sauront certainement te dire.

----------


## lili2000

J'ai envoyé les photos par Messenger a la LPO mais pas de reponse . Mamers a le mail de la LPO locale, je vais leur envoyer les photos.

----------


## phacélie

J'espère qu'ils te diront comment faire pour protéger le nichoir aussi du coup.
Tu nous diras quand tu auras la réponse  ::

----------


## lili2000

> J'espère qu'ils te diront comment faire pour protéger le nichoir aussi du coup.
> Tu nous diras quand tu auras la réponse


Oui, pas de soucis ....
Il y a quelques jours, ma mère a vu, dans son jardin, un faucon crécelle fondre sur un bébé moineau qui était dans l'herbe et qui venait de recevoir la becquée de sa mère   :: 
Je sais, c'est la nature mais c'est triste quand même. C'est la première fois qu'elle voyait ça dans son jardin qui est pas très grand ...

----------


## phacélie

Eh oui, ça fait toujours quelque-chose, mais le faucon doit nourrir ses bébés aussi...

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## phacélie

Les pies sont méfiantes, il faut dire qu'elles sont souvent mal-aimées.
Elles sont omnivores, elles aiment les insectes les vers, les amphibiens, elles mangent aussi les oeufs, les oisillons, elles sont vives, intelligentes et ont un bec qui doit impressionner les autres oiseaux.

----------


## Liolia

tiens d'ailleurs phacelie, c'est vrai que les pies sont voleuses?  Lorsque j'étais petite une de mes grand-mère m'avais donné un coffret rempli de bijoux en toc, sauf que comme c'était des bijoux en toc pour adulte, elle m'avait dit que c'était des bijoux precieux, et je la croyais, je trainais ce coffret au jardin, et une vieille voisine me disait que je devais faire attention car les pies me surveillaient pour voler mes bijoux. Et en fait j'ai toujours entendu dire voleuse comme une pie. Du coup legende ou réalité?

----------


## phacélie

Elles sont curieuses et elles aiment emporter des proies, de la nourriture qu'elles vont cacher pour les mauvais jours, de là à en faire une légende qui dit qu'elles sont voleuses, il n'y a qu'un pas.

Tiens j'avais vu cette vidéo à propos de corvidés (ce sont des corneilles plus que des corbeaux comme il y est dit, je crois) puisque la pie en fait partie et ils aiment faire des cadeaux aussi  :: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3yI...ture=emb_title

----------


## armandine

C'est normal que les autres oiseaux se mefient des pies. Elles sont de potentielles predatrices. Elles ont tue des mesanges bleues chez moi et il n'y en a plus aucune maintenant. Elles peuvent aussi attaquer des oisillons. C'est vrai que cela fait mal quand on voit un petit oiseau dans le bec d'une pie ou d'un faucon, mais effectivement chacun essaie de se nourrir ou de nourrir ses petits.

----------


## krissou

A propos des corbeaux (ou des corneilles), j'ai observé un truc incroyable.
J'ai mis un grand plateau qui sert d'abreuvoir aux oiseaux du jardin. J'ai retrouvé, plusieurs fois, dans l'eau de l'abreuvoir, un morceau de pain, de pizza, même une rondelle de chorizo !
Je me demandais d'où ca pouvait venir vu que mon jardin est bien clos et que le marchand de pizza est à 100 mètres à vol d'oiseau.
Récemment, j'ai compris : J'ai vu un corbeau venir rechercher un morceau de pain qu'il avait préalablement laissé tremper dans l'eau.
Ca ne peut pas être un hasard, ça fait plusieurs fois que je le vois mettre quelque chose dans l'eau et revenir plus tard le manger !

----------


## Liolia

mdr incroyable, il vient faire ramollir sa bouffe!

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## phacélie

Les mésanges charbonnières aussi peuvent tuer  :: 
https://www.gurumed.org/2013/02/11/l...-ses-victimes/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGpqOGWpK3E

----------


## armandine

J"ai vu une pauvre mesange bleue morte dans le becvd'une pie. Mais en fait ce qui se pqsse chez nous, c'est si'il y a beaucoup de cachettes pour les moineaux qul vivent dans une zobe plus basse que les pies. Les pies aiment, toout comme les corbeaux, les arbres tres hauts. Et malheureusement, en ville, les tres grands arrbres sont abattus et les mies finissent par se retrouver sur un ydrrain de plus en plus reitreint. Les arbtesxet les ilots de verdure disparaissent dramatiquement autour de chrz moi. Et notre jardin va bientot devenir le seul ilot de vetdure de ce quartier aux habitants n"-ayant rien a foutrd des animaux et de la biodiversite.
estrein

----------


## Camila19

.

----------


## armandine

Oui c'est d'une grande tristesse tout cela, camila19.
Meme le golf de la ville est grignote progressivement par des logements (immeubles sociaux entre autres). A la maison, les moineaux peuvent se proteger des pies car il y a beaucoup d'arbustes et de lierres "en moyens etages". Mais cette annee, et vu tout le bruit et les mouvements que font mon grand groupe de moineaux (et il y a enormement de jeunes qui sont apparus cet annee), il y a eu trois attaques soit d'eperviers, soit de pies. Je n'ai pas pu voir et jusqu'a present cela ne c'etait pas produit. Sur ma toute petite parcelle de terrain, il est evident que les oiseaux s'y sont refugies suite au retrecissement accru de leurs lieux d'habitat. Ce n'est vraiment pas bien et tes voisins semblent aussi peu concernes par les animaux que les iens...et on est impuissant dans ses cas la.

----------


## phacélie

Pour celles et ceux qui ont un jardin



> Aménager son jardin pour les oiseaux
> 
> Alors que cet été 2020 est particulièrement sec et chaud en Europe, nous vous proposons des conseils simples pour rendre son jardin plus résistant au manque d'eau et une sélection de plantes à la fois attractives pour les oiseaux et supportant la sécheresse.


 https://www.ornithomedia.com/pratiqu...oiseaux-00399/

----------


## phacélie

Bon, ce n'est pas vraiment une espèce de "chez nous ", mais juste pour le plaisir, l'histoire de Wisdom, 70 ans (le plus vieil oiseau sauvage connu au monde) et un nouveau poussin encore cette année :
https://positivr.fr/video-a-70-ans-l...rce=actus_lilo

----------


## del28

gniiiiiiiiii  :: 

j'ai un ptit couple de merles noirs qui a fait son nid dans mon bordel lierre/chevrefeuille.
je suis TROP contente. j'avais déjà entendu des drôles de ptits bruits, de pfruuuuut qui sortaient de là dedans ces derniers jours et là je viens de voir papa et maman merle sortir et me surveiller du cerisier pendant que je traînais juste en dessous à tenter de voir quelque chose.
bon, jvois rien mais j'entends bien distinctement des ptits sons de bébé oiseau discret. c'est une bonne chose qu'ils soient bien planqués
et je vais pouvoir surveiller quand ils partiront, je suis en vacances dans qqes jours

cette découverte me met le coeur en joie  ::

----------


## armandine

Ca c'est vraiment genial. Un vrai bonheur et c'est vrai que l'on est super tente d'aller y voir de plus pres mais il faut faire attention de ne pas effrayer les parents.

----------


## Liolia

moi cette année j'ai que des rouge queues, ils ont chassé les hirondelles. Ils sont hyper vindicatifs contrairement aux hirondelles qui m'ignorent, eux ils m'engueulent.

----------


## del28

> Ca c'est vraiment genial. Un vrai bonheur et c'est vrai que l'on est super tente d'aller y voir de plus pres mais il faut faire attention de ne pas effrayer les parents.


je ne suis pas restée longtemps, t'inquiètes pas. le lierre/chevrefeuille, et donc le nid, est à 2m.
m'enfin je suis bien contente d'avoir eu confirmation qu'il y avait bien du monde la dedans parce que mon voisin m'a demandé de tailler le lierre, le long de la fenetre de l'atelier juste à coté. ça les aurait trauma si je m'en étais occupée (le voisin est cool, il comprendra sans problème que j'attende un ptit 3 semaines au moins)

----------


## del28

bon, c'est un peu le bordéloum depuis hier soir
pitit oiseau s'est barré du nid, ou en est tombé, je ne sais pas bien. j'entendais des cris affolés et j'ai fini par voir le petit en train d'essayer de se glisser sous la barrière.
j'ai tenté de le remettre dedans le nid mais c'est trop haut et en plus je me faisais bien houspiller par les parents donc pas facile facile qd t'es sur une échelle, que t'as le vertige et que deux volatiles te harcèlent la tête en mode chuis tout ptit mais chuis mauvaismauvais  :: 

bref, j'ai laissé bébé qui a fini par se réfugier dans le tas de bois. ce matin il est quelque part dans ma végétation (sous la fenêtre du salon en ce moment), les parents le nourrissent et poussent des cris d'orfray qd je passe et les chats sont enfermés .... pour un moment ....

(ah ça y est, je le vois, il est sur mon rebord de fenêtre. mais quel casse couille de s'être tiré du nid ce ptit père ..)

raaa le soulagement. bébé noiseau a été récupéré et j'ai trouvé un trou dans le lierre proche du nid et l'y ai enfoncé avant que papa/maman commencent à m'attaquer sérieusement  :: . j'espère qu'il va retrouver son dodo et qu'il va rester tranquille maintenant)

----------


## phacélie

Tout dépend de l'âge qu'il a, il est peut-être en stade normal de sortie du nid et du coup il n'y retournerait pas.
Mais ceci dit, tu as bien fait de le remettre en hauteur quand-même.

----------


## phacélie

Je réalise (un peu tard) que j'aurais peut-être dû mettre le lien ici pour les amateurs/trices d'oiseaux sauvages :
Webcam : les cigognes de Sarralbe

----------


## del28

il n'est pas ressorti en tout cas pour l'instant. et papa monte la garde, je sais exactement quand ptitchat va faire un tour dehors  ::  
tant mieux, je serai alertée si le ptit se recasse faire un tour.
je garderai les chats à l'intérieur cette semaine au cas ou. elles feront la gueule mais tant pis

----------


## armandine

Ben dis donc...ce n'est plus du bonheur la...dur, le petit qui s'en va du nid. Apparemment tu t'es pas trop mal debrouillee et le petit aussi. Ce n'est vraiment pas facile pour eux ce debut de vie et beaucoup doivent mourir pour xxx raisons. Et en plus, il y a le probleme des chats..

----------


## del28

le papa merle a monté la garde et alerté TOUTE la journée entre deux nourrissages. tout a été bon pour qu'il pique une petite crise  :: 
peut être qu'il a été très stressé par l'aventure du bambin, il a été un peu pénib ..  ::  (c'était pas nous le déclencheur. une pie sur le toit du voisin, un moineau, ptitchat en train de roupiller dans un coin, paf, ''aleeeerte, aleeeerte''. il n'a jamais crisé qd on se déplacait par contre)

maman merle a passé la journée dans le nid (ou à coté du bébé ?). elle n'est sortie du lierre que vers 16h pour rejoindre son costaud sur le cerisier et ensuite, le calme. quelques froufroutis dans le lierre mais c'est tout
j'espère qu'ils passeront une journée plus zen demain ces ptits loulous

(la chance c'est que ni souris ni ptitchat ne sont très branchées oiseaux. elles guettent mais ne font pas mines de chasser. elles sont plutot rampants elle. si ma zoé avait été encore parmis nous, clairement le petit serait mort depuis belle lurette parce que elle, les oiseaux c'était son gros kif de psychopathe)

----------


## Liolia

Ce matin au jardin une huppe fasciée, que j'ai eu la chance de photographier au zoom depuis ma cuisine  ::  :

----------


## manoe

Genial, je t'envie Liolia

----------


## armandine

Wow...C'est un spectacle merveilleux. Cet oiseau est sublime

----------


## Liolia

Il y a trois jours j'ai remis en place la cantine a piafs. C'est la première année qu'ils s'y ruent directement. D'ordinaire il y a toujours une phase d'observation de 10 jours. Je pense qu'ils ont vraiment du souffrir de la sécheresse.

----------


## armandine

Justement, moi je disais sur le post "nourrir les oiseaux en hiver" que je ne voyais aucun moineaux alors qu'en debut d'ete ils etaient un petit groupe de 30 environ (avec plusieurs couvees) Et je me demande s'ils ne sont pas tous morts.
Il reste mes petites mesanges (bleues et charbonnieres) que j'ai vu tout l'ete et qui sont donc restees autour de la maison et dans le jardin depuis l'hiver dernier egalement avec plusieurs couvees. Elles viennent manger les vers de farine seches et les graines de tounesol mais ne touchent pas aux graines achetees specialement pour elles. Il y a aussi un ou des rouge gorge et un merle qui chante le soir alors que la nuit est tombée.

----------

